# MISC | Subway/Metro/Tube Maps



## samsonyuen

*Subway/Metro/Tube Maps...who wants to post them?*

Who wants to post their city's official subway maps? It'd be neat to have a collection.


----------



## ignoramus

*Singapore Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) & Light Rapid Transit (LRT) System Map (2010)*


----------



## European1978

*Milan Metro M and Metro S*









Courtesy of ''Milano'' from the Italian forum, che Metrs.


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Here is Milan's official map that i exported from a pdf









I thought i had a few more uploaded, but i guess not, so i will try to post them later


----------



## AmiDelf

Here is the map for Oslo Subway/Metro system:










Oslo have about 500 000 people and its Norways capital. I hope you like the map


----------



## Guest

*KL Transit*

Kuala Lumpur Transit map [2004]









Kuala Lumpur Transit map [2020] Masterplan for next 15 years. 500km;380 stations


----------



## DiggerD21

Metro Map of Hamburg (exported from a pdf file)











ca. 2 million people live in the area.


----------



## The Chemist

Calgary - I know, it's not much compared to the other maps posted here, but this is Western North America, where the car is king. 









Calgary's LRT is one of the most successful LRT systems in North America. Within a decade, it is expected that a new west line will be built, as well as extensions to the northwest out past Dalhousie and to the Northeast at least as far as McKnight.


----------



## xePh3roK




----------



## MSPtoMKE

Well, here are the main systems i have been on. These are mostly official maps exported as pdfs as well

Barcelona Metro










Basel, Switzerland Tram & Bus Map










Berlin U & S Bahn










Boston T










Chicago L










Washington DC Metro










London Underground










Madrid Metro










Milano, see above 


Munich U & S Bahn










Paris Metro










Portland MAX Light Rail










Rome Metro










Zurich Tram & Bus Map


----------



## Henk

Amsterdam

The metromap at the moment.









The metromap in 2012.


----------



## odegaard

San Francisco and the surrounding cities...which is commonly called the "Bay Area". Note that this picture only shows the heavy rail system and not the light rail.


----------



## nova

Here's the map for Delhi, India.. (It includes future expansion plans as well; currently the Metro is running only from Shahdara Station to Rithala Station.)


----------



## Josh

Brussels


----------



## NorthStar77

AmiDelf, your picture is not showing.

Here is Oslo metro (t-bane):









Trams:









Buses:









Ferries:









Localtrains:


----------



## Hypernovean

Melbourne, Australia below. Sydney maps are here, not posted because they're huge (!) Melbourne tram maps are here for anyone who's interested.


----------



## THINK€R

Wow very good work! :eek2:


----------



## Trisuno

*Lyon*

Lyon


----------



## irongland

*Warsaw*

WARSAW , Poland

metro map (from urbanrail.net)









another metro map (from official metro website)
[ red and green line - planned]









tram (tramway) lines map
[really huge]
http://www.ztm.waw.pl/images/schematy/040401tram.jpg


----------



## Mongo8780

My birthplace, San Diego, California:


----------



## SufuS MaximuS

Prague metro and tram network.


----------



## Guest

Amsterdam doesn't really have an extensive metro/subway network but has good dense GVB tram and rail netwroks.


----------



## Guest

Some German mass transit networks:

Berlin









Hamburg









München









Köln









Frankfurt









Essen









Dortmund









Stuttgart









Düsseldorf









Bochum









Duisburg









Rhein-Ruhr integrated map









Nürnberg









Wuppertal









Bielfeld 









Bonn 









Ludwigshafen-Mannheim 









Hannover


----------



## SpastiK

nice maps Richardt!! kay:


----------



## Guest

Metro of Santiago, Chile


----------



## kiretoce

Metro Manila, Philippines LRT/MRT route maps


----------



## cincobarrio




----------



## mzn

BUENOS AIRES


----------



## Insane alex

*Stockholm Transit*

Map: 










Metro trains:










Tvärbanan:










Saltsjöbanan:










Current Commuter Train:










New Commuter Trains as of 2005:










Roslagsbanan:










Lindingöbanan:










Nockebanan:










Stockholm also has tons of bus lines.


----------



## samsonyuen

Toronto
Subway









Commuter


----------



## samsonyuen

Montréal
Metro









Commuter


----------



## samsonyuen

Ottawa


----------



## samsonyuen

Vancouver


----------



## samsonyuen

Edmonton


----------



## samsonyuen

Los Angeles


----------



## samsonyuen

Philadelphia


----------



## samsonyuen

Buffalo


----------



## samsonyuen

Dallas


----------



## samsonyuen

Atlanta


----------



## samsonyuen

Cleveland


----------



## samsonyuen

St. Louis


----------



## samsonyuen

Seattle
Light Rail









Commuter


----------



## samsonyuen

San Francisco
(MUNI Metro)


----------



## samsonyuen

Chicago 
(Commuter Rail)


----------



## samsonyuen

Houston


----------



## samsonyuen

Denver


----------



## samsonyuen

Minneapolis


----------



## samsonyuen

Baltimore
Subway









Commuter









Light Rail


----------



## samsonyuen

Sydney
Subway/Commuter









Light Rail and Monorail


----------



## samsonyuen

Santa Clara, serving San Jose


----------



## samsonyuen

Pittsburgh


----------



## samsonyuen

Tacoma


----------



## samsonyuen

Detroit


----------



## samsonyuen

Boston
Commuter


----------



## samsonyuen

Miami-Ft. Lauderdale
Metrorail









Metromover










Boston
Commuter


----------



## samsonyuen

Northern Virginia
Commuter


----------



## Mongo8780

samsonyuen said:


> Tri-Rail


That's Massachusetts.


----------



## mad_nick

PATH








Hudson-Bergen Light Rail








Newark City Subway (Light Rail)


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Wow, thanks for posting all these maps. 

samsonyuen, you know, you can post more than one image per post....


----------



## samsonyuen

Glasgow SPT Subway








Interesting they actually call it a subway as well as underground, unlike London. I didn't even know they had a subway system until this weekend when I rode on it. Neat circular system, very London looking, but smaller and with a late-70s aura. Didn't like the overfill stormdrains though.


----------



## samsonyuen

Copenhagen


----------



## samsonyuen

Bucharest


----------



## samsonyuen

Nagoya


----------



## samsonyuen

Kiev


----------



## samsonyuen

Sapporo


----------



## samsonyuen

Pusan


----------



## samsonyuen

Marseille


----------



## samsonyuen

Helsinki


----------



## samsonyuen

Incheon


----------



## samsonyuen

Daegu


----------



## samsonyuen

Seibu


----------



## samsonyuen

Fukuoka


----------



## samsonyuen

Daejeon


----------



## samsonyuen

Jacksonville Skyway Express


----------



## samsonyuen

Denver RTD


----------



## samsonyuen

Lisbon


----------



## samsonyuen

Orleans


----------



## samsonyuen

Bangkok MRTA


----------



## European1978

MILAN UPDATED METRO M AND METRO S MAP


----------



## samsonyuen

Isle of Wight Island Line


----------



## Frog

The Tokyo map is just crazy :runaway:


----------



## samsonyuen

Osaka


----------



## samsonyuen

Kyoto


----------



## samsonyuen

Ankara


----------



## samsonyuen

Baku, Azerbijan


----------



## samsonyuen

Bursa, Turkey


----------



## samsonyuen

Kolkata (formerly Calcutta)


----------



## samsonyuen

Chennai (formerly Madras)


----------



## samsonyuen

Guangzhou (formerly Canton)


----------



## samsonyuen

Gwangju, South Korea


----------



## samsonyuen

Vienna
U-Bahn, S-Bahn, and R-Bahn


----------



## samsonyuen

Haifa, Israel


----------



## samsonyuen

Hiroshima


----------



## samsonyuen

Kobe


----------



## samsonyuen

Kitakyushu, Japan


----------



## samsonyuen

Naha, Japan


----------



## samsonyuen

Sendai, Japan


----------



## samsonyuen

Yokohama


----------



## samsonyuen

Novosibirsk, Russia


----------



## samsonyuen

Yekaterinburg, Russia


----------



## samsonyuen

Izmir, Turkey


----------



## samsonyuen

Toshkent, Uzbekistan


----------



## samsonyuen

Tbilisi, Georgia


----------



## samsonyuen

Yerevan, Armenia


----------



## samsonyuen

Pyongyang


----------



## samsonyuen

Taipei


----------



## samsonyuen

Dalian, China


----------



## samsonyuen

Tianjin


----------



## samsonyuen

Tehran


----------



## samsonyuen

Krivoy Rog, Ukraine


----------



## samsonyuen

Dnipropetrovs'k, Ukraine


----------



## samsonyuen

Kharkiv, Ukraine


----------



## samsonyuen

Minsk


----------



## samsonyuen

Nizhniy Novgorod, Russia


----------



## samsonyuen

Samara, Russia


----------



## samsonyuen

Volgograd, Russia


----------



## samsonyuen

Catania, Italy


----------



## samsonyuen

Sofia, Bulgaria


----------



## samsonyuen

Toulouse


----------



## samsonyuen

Rouen, France


----------



## Rational Plan

Crossrail is still under planning scrutiny, and will soon be going to the legislature. CTRL will be finished in a couple of years and East London line will start construction soon.


----------



## chicagogeorge

In Chicago we have two mass transit rail lines:

The CTA










Metra:









Here are some more pics:

































































































Where would you rather be in this photo? On the L or in traffic??


----------



## scando

samsonyuen said:


> Who wants to post their city's official subway maps? It'd be neat to have a collection.


For a real big collection, already assembled, see http://www.reed.edu/~reyn/transport.html, from Adana to Yokahama.


----------



## nazrey

The busiest area map of the mass transit system in Bangkok - at the Siam station is linked to the best shopping complex/walking in Bangkok and at victory monument station is always busy bcoz of the central linked of buses/taxis/tuktuks to everywhere in Bangkok here !...










Green line - BTS skytrain 2 lines
Blue line - subway sytem

Thai version










English version


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur rail transit systems










In KL downtown


----------



## Gareth

Liverpool


----------



## rufi

I don't now if you guys have of spanish cities... we have 3 cities with subway and 4 or something are building their sistems.
Here is Madrid , with the 2nd largest system in western Europe :








Barcelona:








Bilbao , just 2 lines , the entrances to the subway designed by Norman Foster:


----------



## Guest

Wow.Thanx for those maps Rufi.
Its nearly three years that i have not been back to Madrid.
It seems as if they are constructing new lines and stations every week.
Madrid must be the city with the most kilometres of metro per inhabitant in Europe.


----------



## Taiwan Junior

*Taipei Rail Map*

The rail map of the capital & the largest city of Taiwan -- Taipei

Traditional Chinese Ver.









Another style of Traditional Chinese Ver.









English (Tongyong Pinyin) Ver.









English (Hanyu Pinyin) Ver.


----------



## Taiwan Junior

*Kaohsiung Rail Map*

The rail map of the second large city & the biggest port city of Taiwan -- Kaohsiung

Traditional Chinese Ver.









Another Traditional Chinese Ver. -- Planned operation in 2007









English (Tongyong Pinyin) Ver.


----------



## urgel23

Barcelona rail network.


----------



## hify_ameet

*Map of Delhi Metro*


----------



## Zoowatch

*Master Plan of Bangkok Transport System / Map of Bangkok Rail Transit Network*




























Download Version 7.5 (1.1 megabyte) 































Download Version 6.11 (589 kilobytes)



I would like to thank 2Bangkok.com for making these maps available online.

:colgate:


----------



## Metropolitan

Here's a map of Paris :


----------



## mad_nick

Here's another NYC subway map, this is what the official paper version looks like: http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/subwaymap.pdf (though the paper version has a map of MTA commuter railroads (LIRR, Metro North) on the other side)


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Does anyone know if that map of Paris is available in .pdf format? It is a great map, but it is so big that it is hard to read.


----------



## Metropolitan

MSPtoMKE said:


> Does anyone know if that map of Paris is available in .pdf format? It is a great map, but it is so big that it is hard to read.


Actually, I've taken it from a .pdf and converted it into .jpg in order to show it on this forum.

Unfortunately, I can't find that silly .pdf file anymore ! 
Stupid google !


----------



## Metropolitan

Duh !

Why googling when you just have to check in the most obvious website... the one of the RATP (Paris metro company) !!

Ok, there it is : Paris Ile-de-France map


----------



## Justme

Metropolitan said:


> Duh !
> 
> Why googling when you just have to check in the most obvious website... the one of the RATP (Paris metro company) !!
> 
> Ok, there it is : Paris Ile-de-France map


Thanks metropolitan, do you have the route link on RAPT where it has all their maps?


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Thanks, Metropolitan!


----------



## Elmo

I'mBack said:


> 1. Berlin: 3554 km
> 2. Wien: 1820 km
> 3. Frankfurt: 1683 km
> 4. Paris: 1632 km
> 5. London: 1251 km
> 6. Prage: 826 km
> 7. Zurich: 729 km
> 8. Barcelona: 668,5 km
> *9. Milan 621.2*
> 10. Madrid: 546 km


Hahahaha. Sure. Berlin 3554 km and London only 1251 km...


----------



## nick_taylor

I'mBack said:


> ^I'm following the criterias adopted by other forumers to posts my data; so there are some data relative to the city only and others to the metro area, as it has been done for the other european cities.....


Just because other forumers use flawed criteria, doesn't necessarily mean that you follow suit. You can't make a comparison between city proper of London and say the metro area of Frankfurt. London has some 600 stations within the city limits - that is 2nd to only Tokyo on the planet and another 600 stations in its metro region!!!!


----------



## spsmiler

SpastiK said:


> Good question! kay: But I suppose that very difficult to answer:
> 
> Maybe this will can help you. I have the that information for UE:
> 
> METRO:
> 
> 1. London: 408 km
> 2. Madrid: 226 km
> 3. Paris: 211,3 km
> 4. Berlin: 144 km
> 5. Valencia: 118 km
> 6. Stockholm: 108 km
> 7. Barcelona: 102 km
> 8. Wien: 61 km
> 9. Frankfurt: 58 km
> 10. Prage: 50 km
> 
> Out of the UE area:
> 
> NY: 398 km
> Tokyo: 286,2 km
> Moscow: 265 km
> Chicago: 173 km
> Washington: 164,5 km
> 
> COMMUTER RAIL IN UE:
> 
> 1. Berlin: 3.107 km
> 2. Wien: 1.576 km
> 3. Frankfurt: 1500 km
> 4. Paris: 1401 km
> 5. London: 788 km
> 6. Zurich: 660 km
> 7. Prage: 639
> 8. Barcelona: 546 km
> 9. Madrid: 320 km
> 10. Manchester: 319 km
> 
> TRAMS/LRT IN UE:
> 
> 1. Berlin: 303 km
> 2. Wien: 183 km
> 3. Prage: 137 km
> 4. Brussels: 133 km
> 5. Frankfurt: 125 km
> 6. Warszawa: 122 km
> 7. Helsinki: 90 km
> 8. Zurich: 69 km
> 9. London: 55 km
> 10. Stockholm: 27 km
> 
> 
> So, in UE we can say that the first cities with the most "rail" transport system are:
> 
> *Metro + Tram (Urban rail transport):*
> 
> 1. London: 463 km
> 2. Berlin: 447 km
> 3. Wien: 244 km
> 4. Paris: 231,3 km
> 5. Madrid: 226 km (no tram)
> 6. Prage: 187 km
> 7. Frankfurt: 183 km
> 8. Brussels: 168 km
> 9. Stockholm: 135 km
> 10. Valencia: 131 km
> 
> 
> *Rail Tranport: Urban and Suburban:*
> 
> 1. Berlin: 3554 km
> 2. Wien: 1820 km
> 3. Frankfurt: 1683 km
> 4. Paris: 1632 km
> 5. London: 1251 km
> 6. Prage: 826 km
> 7. Zurich: 729 km
> 8. Barcelona: 668,5 km
> 9. Madrid: 546 km
> 10. Manchester: 357 km
> 
> 
> Well, maybe the km are quite wrong (some km up or down), but this is the list that I have.
> 
> I would like to have a very good list with all the networks in the world too (LRT, MRT and Commuter Rail).
> 
> 
> Regards! :cheers:


how about another inconsistancy?

The lists show Zurich (in Switzerland) as a European Union city yet the Swiss are not part of the EU, having voted (twice I think) to stay out.

And yes its a shame that Melbourne's trams were left out - but so was its suburban railway system, and Sydney too - although especially with Sydney the trains operate a regional railway system which extends far beyond the city boundary into rural New South Wales. As far as I can remember from my last visit there is no clear demarcation between urban / inner-city / suburban / regional / outer-suburban, etc.

Simon


----------



## Justme

spsmiler said:


> how about another inconsistancy?
> 
> The lists show Zurich (in Switzerland) as a European Union city yet the Swiss are not part of the EU, having voted (twice I think) to stay out.
> 
> And yes its a shame that Melbourne's trams were left out - but so was its suburban railway system, and Sydney too - although especially with Sydney the trains operate a regional railway system which extends far beyond the city boundary into rural New South Wales. As far as I can remember from my last visit there is no clear demarcation between urban / inner-city / suburban / regional / outer-suburban, etc.
> 
> Simon


As mentioned earlier in the thead, the list certainly misses an enormous amount of data from other important cities. It aslo makes solid errors in using city proper statistics (such as London's commuter rail) against metropolitan statistics or other cities and State statistics such as Berlin (including all of Brandenburg).

In any discussion of international tram networks, Melbourne certainly must be included as it is in the top 10.

However, although it is important to include Melbourne and Sydney as far as commuter rail is concerned, they are not large enough to be notable in any way.

Not knocking them, they still are wonderful systems.


----------



## MSPtoMKE

I'mBack said:


>


I'mBack: Do you know of any line map similar to the one you posted for the Tram system of Milano? I have looked all over for one. Anyone else?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^
I answer to you...
I don't know any map similar to the one posted by I'mBack for Milan tramway system
Official maps of Atm (the public transportation company of milan municipality) generally show tramlines in its most detailed map; shown together with buses lines and obviously metro lines in the same drawing over the grid of Milan's road map
Also in this map (the most detailed) there are not graphical differences between the tramlines (difference of coulor or shape) they are all designed as one indistinct web; and even stops are not in the drawing: people assume tram does a stop every about 300 m
The probem is the estension of the network: 27 lines, sometimes with a very long run and 40 or 50 stops. Last: the network has a great "flexibility"; they can decide, if necessary, to variate the stretch and the number of lines simply running on no more used city tram tracks, or re-thinking at the lines stretch using in differnt way the connection tracks or using other ones now dismissed
Sometimes, when they work on a line for maintanence or other, they use these systems to deviate the line

Then, if there is a map of Milan tram network similar to Rome one is not from official source, but, eventually, be drawn by a "tram-fan" 
However, I think it doesn't exist at all...


----------



## I'mBack

Elmo said:


> Hahahaha. Sure. Berlin 3554 km and London only 1251 km...


The list isn't mine (Hahahaha!!): I have just added some Italian cities to the list, but I didn't dare to modify the other cities' data (Hahahaha!!).

PS: have you bothered reading all the other posts? (same apply for nick-taylor)

If you believe London's data are not correct, then post your data!! (just to clarify again, the list I posted, it's not mine, I have just added some italian cities.... )


----------



## I'mBack

MSPtoMKE said:


> I'mBack: Do you know of any line map similar to the one you posted for the Tram system of Milano? I have looked all over for one. Anyone else?


At the moment I have found only this one, which is not really "clear":


----------



## samsonyuen

Does anyone have a map of London's underground network with the map being to scale, with stations' distances actually having the same scale to each other?


----------



## MSPtoMKE

*samsonyuen*: I forgot where i found this map of the London Underground that is geographically accurate (maybe this very thread!) so i uploaded it, it is very big so here is a link:

http://www.boomspeed.com/atucker7/London_Underground_Geographic.gif 


*GENIUS LOCI & I'mBack:* Thanks for your replies. I was pretty sure that no official map exists of Milano Tram Lines, but i thought there might be something out there is cyberspace.  I have a paper copy of the full ATM Public Transport Map from my visit last year, but it is a few years out of date and a different edition than those that were posted at Metro Stations (no Metrotranvia, etc). I actually have found a site that has a series of maps like this:

*Milano Tram Network, 2004*









So that will have to do 


Here is the full Site
http://digilander.libero.it/CentralStation/index.html


----------



## I'mBack

MSPtoMKE, thanks for your map and links! (even for the London one: I knew it already this map, but it's nice to see it again! Obviously the "standard" Underground Map of London is more familiar and easier to use, but this one gives you a better idea of the real distances of some stations - ie: Bayswater and Queensway are actually very close to each other, maybe 300m apart on the same street! But on the "standard" map they seem to be quite far.... )


----------



## flatiron94

minneapolis light rail. http://www.ci.minneapolis.mn.us/citywork/light-rail/images/line-image.gif the train http://www.phototour.minneapolis.mn.us/pics/3198.jpg http://www.blickpunktstrab.net/current2002_cincinnati2.jpg http://images.google.com/imgres?img...inneapolis+light+rail&start=20&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Luckystrike

Amsterdam has an impressive tram network (25 Lines).


----------



## i luv food

*****


----------



## Luckystrike

I think Oslo has an impressive network for the size of the city.


----------



## nikko

Brisbane, Australia:

Citytrain and Ferry Map
-----------------------


----------



## samsonyuen

Thanks MSPtoMKE. Living in London, it's so hard to judge distances, and best routes because the maps are so out of scale! I will print it out and keep it in my wallet


----------



## urgel23

Bruxelles rail network


----------



## npinguy

Okay seriously what's with all the people posting maps of TRAMS in the same thread as people posting maps of METRO or Subway.

There is a vast difference. Metro - fast, quick. Tram - glorified bus on one track.


You take that picture of Oslo and it might seem like a really detailed subway system until you realize it's just trams.

Hell I can do the same for St. Petersburg. The city has more trams than any other city on earth, you know.


----------



## Jayayess1190

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Chibcha2k

...well its our equivalent


----------



## SpastiK

Here you have the Madrid Map for 2007, with Metro, "Cercanías" (commuter train), "metroligero" (Light Metro) and the tramway for Parla City ("tranviparla"). It is made by me, and it shows the situation of the trains public transport in Madrid (more or less)


----------



## DonQui

Oh, when you originally posted this in the Spanish forum, I thought that this was a dream map. So all the lines here will be constructed by 2007? Wow! I wish NYC were as efficient as Madrid!


----------



## SpastiK

That´s right DonQui!

This is the map for 2007 with:

-48km of Metro under construction and opened in 2007.
-28km of Light Metro under construction and opened in 2007.
-New tunel Atocha-Chamartín of Cercanías (opened in 2006-2007).
-New "Cercanías" service to Navalcarnero City (line C-5). It is expected to be aproved soon and to be opened in 2007.
-Metro and Cercanías to New Airport Terminal. (projects not aproved yet, but it is expected to be aproved this year. Maybe Cercanías for 2008).


The strecht in projects are only "oficial projects" to be constructed between 2007-2011 acording with the election manifesto.

Yo can see as well that we are building the new L7 to conect the Olimpic Stadium ("Estadio Olímpico") and the Olimpic Village ("Villa Olímpica") with the center. (before to know the final decision of Olimpics Games for 2012).


----------



## rufi

Now that's impressive.


----------



## Bitxofo

Good work, Spastik!
kay:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## antofasky

Santiago de Chile Metro:


----------



## Bitxofo

La línea 4 de Santiago de Chile no funciona aún...


----------



## samsonyuen

That Paris Métro map differs from the ones they have in the trains, etc. I've seen a London Underground map that is also like that, where the spacing is more accurate, it's crazy!


----------



## urgel23




----------



## samsonyuen

Wow, where is that?


----------



## Chavito

Istambul - Turkey


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Hot off of Photoshop, Chicago's Rail Transit Map, made by me (appologies for the large size). It is geographically accurate.











EDIT: Changed the map a bit by adding a scale and the lake coastline. 6/19/05


----------



## Justme

^well done on the map!


----------



## samsonyuen

Nice. Anyone else got accurately scaled maps? I find them so much more useful whenever you're trying to gauge distances or travel times. Here's one I found of London's Underground:









Or in bigger form: http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/futrelle/diagrams/images/png/large/f00023.html


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

MSPtoMKE said:


> *GENIUS LOCI & I'mBack:* Thanks for your replies. I was pretty sure that no official map exists of Milano Tram Lines, but i thought there might be something out there is cyberspace.  I have a paper copy of the full ATM Public Transport Map from my visit last year, but it is a few years out of date and a different edition than those that were posted at Metro Stations (no Metrotranvia, etc). I actually have found a site that has a series of maps like this:
> 
> *Milano Tram Network, 2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that will have to do


I found a coupple of Milan tram web maps designed by _tram fans_

http://www.busbusnet.com/public/membri/chris/galleria/1-Inizio/ATMTRAM2005.zip










Thanks to the forumers of www.msrmilano.com 

http://www.forumfree.net/?t=3720377&st=30


----------



## samsonyuen

Here's a NYC subway map to scale:


----------



## Bitxofo

Incredible!!


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

MSPtoMKE said:


> It is great, i would love to see more maps from them!
> 
> Thanks to those who complimented my maps. I am sure i will do more sometime, i just don't have one in mind to do yet.


Also I would love to see more maps from them!!
They are very good because they are geographical maps with real lines, not diagrams.
kay:
10/10 for them!
:wink2:


----------



## samsonyuen

^may I put in a request for Montréal? It wouldn't be hard!


----------



## MSPtoMKE

^I'll keep that one in mind  I had also thought about doing Toronto, and including streetcars. We'll see!


----------



## samsonyuen

Ooh, a proper one with streetcars in Toronto would be awesome! They're so underrated (they're not even on the Subway/RT map).


----------



## npinguy

samsonyuen said:


> Ooh, a proper one with streetcars in Toronto would be awesome! They're so underrated (they're not even on the Subway/RT map).


they're still glorified buses.


you can't compare a toronto streetcar to most european streetcars (just not EASTERN european) which really ARE rapid as opposed to being 5% better than buses


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

^^Wonderful Valencia map!!^^
:eek2:
Thanks a lot urgel23!!
:wink2:


----------



## samsonyuen

Great map, I didn't know Valencia's metro was so extensive, and went out so far.


----------



## Bitxofo

samsonyuen said:


> Great map, I didn't know Valencia's metro was so extensive, and went out so far.


Valencia Metro is 30 km. long. 
All the rest are local trains and tramways!


----------



## De Snor

It seems Wien (Vienna) has a large network too.
Who has a map plz ?


----------



## Falubaz

map from urbanrail.net
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/vie/wien-map.gif
official map
http://www.wienerlinien.at/WienerStadtWerke/DOWNLOAD/schnellverbindungen.pdf


----------



## firmanhadi

*Jakarta Transit Map*


----------



## napkcirtap

SHANGHAI CHINA, PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC
[img]http://www.jt.sh.cn/jtfw/gd/gd1-1.htm[/img]


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

How many threads must I post this map on?


----------



## Falubaz

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> How many threads must I post this map on?


 u don't have to. i thought u want to.
there is no 'must' for anybody. but i think it's good for those, who is been here with us for only some days. they have a chance to know this map


----------



## Nick

In the thousands of maps on this thread im srue somebody has already posted this

Just in case

THE KING OF CITIES

TOKYO


----------



## kostya

:eek2: 

OMG...


----------



## Bitxofo

Nick said:


> In the thousands of maps on this thread im srue somebody has already posted this
> 
> Just in case
> 
> THE KING OF CITIES
> 
> TOKYO


:eek2::eek2::eek2:
But it is very well signposted and easy to use when you are there!!
:wink2:


----------



## kostya

Imagine how it would if it didn't existed...total chaos in the streets..


----------



## De Snor

the Randstad train network , thought I post this map here too


----------



## Marcanadian

*Your citys subway and map*

Its probably been done before but maybe not. Post your citys subway and maps
Heres Toronto's. 

Map









The subways


----------



## TalB

This is what the NYC subway map looks like.


----------



## [Kees]

Rotterdam Metro. 








The construction of the Calandlijn is completed.


----------



## AmiDelf

Oslo, Norway


----------



## addisonwesley

This has been done. By the way, MTA and The Underground have awesome subway systems.


----------



## sNiFflEs

Toronto system looks so sad compared to the others.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong - MTR *


----------



## reluminate

Wow, i expected HK's system to be much bigger.


----------



## Bitxofo

Barcelona Metro map from www.urbanrail.net :









Nowadays the system is 106.40 km. long. Under construction 100 km. more approximately for 2010!
:wink2:


----------



## Baianóide

Subways in Brazil. By city size order:

- São Paulo










- Rio de Janeiro










- Salvador - Bahia










- Belo Horizonte










- Fortaleza










- Brasília










- Recife










- Porto Alegre


----------



## D_block

sNiFflEs said:


> Toronto system looks so sad compared to the others.


 how so? sry if i am worng but i think less than 3 cities in the world has light train,subway and bus at the same time


----------



## reluminate

sNiFflEs said:


> Toronto system looks so sad compared to the others.


Don't beat yourself up, Toronto's system is one of the best in North America (and that's coming from a New Yorker)


----------



## hkskyline

Cities with light rail (tram / streetcar), subway, and bus based a quick review of my travels :
- Barcelona
- Hong Kong
- London (DLR)
- Brussels
- Boston
- Philadelphia


----------



## Bitxofo

D_block said:


> how so? sry if i am worng but i think less than 3 cities in the world has light train,subway and bus at the same time


Barcelona has got all of them!
:wink2:
And it is not the only one: Paris, London, etc...


----------



## reluminate

Washington DC Metro


----------



## SE9

London


----------



## carfentanyl

D_block said:


> how so? sry if i am worng but i think less than 3 cities in the world has light train,subway and bus at the same time


In my country, Rotterdam and Amsterdam both have all three, and next to that even regular tramlines. The extensive tramlines are basically also the reason why there aren't that many subway lines.


----------



## crazyjoeda

*Vancouver*

Now









2009 Under Construction (Canada's Largest Metro System)


----------



## willo

Madrid metro sytem


----------



## samsonyuen

Yes this has been done (by me!). I do think Toronto's system is very comprehensive though. It's neat how HK's system has lights on the map and tell you where you are, and which side to exit. I was very impressed when I was last there.


----------



## D_block

bitxofo said:


> Barcelona has got all of them!
> :wink2:
> And it is not the only one: Paris, London, etc...


london has light train? i dntthink so
been to london but wt i saw was only subway and bus


----------



## AmiDelf

There is tram in London. But its in the south. Its pretty new and very nice,.. showing that lots of the center of London should had it too.

Here some pics:

























































Here is the end station for west London tram system. It will be bigger and bigger it seems.

This light rail, or tram, system opened in 2000. It has three lines that come together to serve Central Croydon. Much of the lines are on former mainline right of ways. The system connects with many different mainline railway stations as well as the London Underground at Wimbledon.

The cars were built by Bombardier. They run as single car trains. Trains on the Wimbledon-Elmers Lane (Line 1) line run about every 10~11 minutes Line 2 (Croydon loop - Beckenham Junction) is every 10-11 min and Line 3 (Croydon loop - New Addington) is every 6-7 minutes.









































Very nice system. This is how all tramnetworks should be done. On their own track, nice light-rail/tram cars and for some reason. If London switched over to trams in many areas. It would be a superb place to be. This also goes to Paris  How about cutting some of the 5 lane highways, with tram tracks? 


Regards,
Michal


----------



## Bitxofo

D_block said:


> london has light train? i dntthink so
> been to london but wt i saw was only subway and bus


London DLR, this means Docklands Light Rail!

And also the tramway in Croydon!!
:wink2:


----------



## edubejar

D_block said:


> london has light train? i dntthink so
> been to london but wt i saw was only subway and bus


YES, London has a light train too!!! The DLR. Many cities have light rail, subway and bus at the same time...not just Toronto or 3 cities in the world! First of all, ALL cities that have subway or light train have bus too...nothing special about a city with buses. Many cities in Europe have all 3.


----------



## Filip

crazyjoeda said:


> *Vancouver*
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 Under Construction (Canada's Largest Metro System)


What do you mean Canada's largest metro system? First of all Vancouver's RAV is not a metro, it's a form of *Light Rapid Transit* and second of all, Toronto's and Montreal's subway system is far larger and more comprehensive than a toy like train running on elevated tracks. Third of all, a metro is to a very large extent underground, Vancouver's RAV is an above grade _glorified streetcar_ don't try to even compare it to the big boys in Montreal and Tdot.:lol:
Don't try to fool the world by saying that it's the biggest, sure it's nice, but it will be always THIRD.


----------



## Christos7

D_block said:


> how so? sry if i am worng but i think less than 3 cities in the world has light train,subway and bus at the same time



I don't know about that one, I think many cities have all 3. Definately more than just 3 cities in the world. Athens has all 3. 


Anyway, here is the map:


----------



## .affed

Filip said:


> What do you mean Canada's largest metro system? First of all Vancouver's RAV is not a metro, it's a form of *Light Rapid Transit* and second of all, Toronto's and Montreal's subway system is far larger and more comprehensive than a toy like train running on elevated tracks. Third of all, a metro is to a very large extent underground, Vancouver's RAV is an above grade _glorified streetcar_ don't try to even compare it to the big boys in Montreal and Tdot.:lol:
> Don't try to fool the world by saying that it's the biggest, sure it's nice, but it will be always THIRD.


The skytrain can very easily move as many people as the MTL métro or the TO subway. With the new additions it will simply be the largest rapid transit system in Canada, it's not very difficult to see. RAV is far from being a "glorified streetcar." It is light rail, but by no stretch of imagination anything that would resemble a streetcar. 

*Métro de Montréal* 

The most comprehensive subway system in Canada, and one of the best in the continent. The Métro is as vital to the island of Montréal as veins to a body. Moving hundreds of thousands every day, it is the sytem that moves the most people in Canada.

The famous Métro map:










Map with planned extenssions:


----------



## Filip

You could consider many of the RAV streetcar lines in Toronto rapid transit, so.... Toronto would again have the longest (I mean just the subways are enough, but add the Spadina, St Clair and Harbourfront ROW.Hehe


----------



## .affed

D_block said:


> how so? sry if i am worng but i think less than 3 cities in the world has light train,subway and bus at the same time


Lisbon also has all three (and more):

*Metropolitano de Lisboa* 

Lisbon's system does not impress by its length but rather by its beauty. Every station in the system has been meticulously planned to create an artistically stimulating, colourful and almost surreal environment. Incorporating elements of typical Portuguese crafts, each station is a impressive work of modern art, design and architecture.

Map of the system wiht planned extenssions to be completed by 2009-2010










Stations:


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Filip said:


> You could consider many of the RAV streetcar lines in Toronto rapid transit, so.... Toronto would again have the longest (I mean just the subways are enough, but add the Spadina, St Clair and Harbourfront ROW.Hehe


RAV stands for *R*ichmond *A*irport *V*ancouver transit, it has nothing to do with the Toronto Streetcar network, nor the current Vancouver Skytrain network. It is a bit of a stretch to compare the streetcars (even the ones like Spadina) and the Skytrain. They are both Light Rail, but very different forms of it.


----------



## mad_nick

D_block said:


> how so? sry if i am worng but i think less than 3 cities in the world has light train,subway and bus at the same time


I can think of more than that in the US alone.
Boston
SF
Philly
NY (HBLR and Newark City Subway in Jersey)
LA (only one subway line, the rest is light rail)


----------



## npinguy

Filip said:


> What do you mean Canada's largest metro system? First of all Vancouver's RAV is not a metro, it's a form of *Light Rapid Transit* and second of all, Toronto's and Montreal's subway system is far larger and more comprehensive than a toy like train running on elevated tracks. Third of all, a metro is to a very large extent underground, Vancouver's RAV is an above grade _glorified streetcar_ don't try to even compare it to the big boys in Montreal and Tdot.:lol:
> Don't try to fool the world by saying that it's the biggest, sure it's nice, but it will be always THIRD.


know many toy-like trains that go up to 90 kph?


fact is, the skytrain carries a lot more people than a streetcar, and a lot faster. It's a rapid transit system that's incomprable to Toronto's Streetcars.

It's capacity is less than that of subways in Toronto in Montreal but not by a huge amount. It links all the major urban centers in Vancouver.


Will it be the BEST when it's finished? NO, best is subjective, and the Toronto subway is still "better". But it WILL be the longest, in part because Vancouver is to LA in hte way that Toronto is to New York. The city is much more spread out and has several important centers as oppoed to one super-important downtown.


----------



## Jayayess1190




----------



## Nunovski2001

Hey .affed some of the Lisbon metro photos are MINE (Nuno Fonseca). They have, you know, something called a copyright which by the way is clearly shown on my site (nunovski.fotopic.net).

The photos are:

05bea33f.jpg
291111db.jpg
55c8c1f8.jpg
a4a820db.jpg
images5.jpg
bf4323e3.jpg
d4a5043f.jpg
matrlisboa3.jpg
mlisboa9.jpg

Would you be so kind as to AT LEAST write the copyright on top of the photographs? Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy James

Let's hope this works

Melbourne Train Network


----------



## DarkFenX

Boston


----------



## Klugermann

SANTIAGO, CHILE


----------



## Nouvellecosse

AmiDelf said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Europe has had the A Class for years. I wonder if we're EVER gonna get it.


----------



## nOchAos

Sydney Cityrail Network - couldnt find a higher resolution image.

The dark blue dotted sections are currently under construction.


----------



## iheartcities

Nouvellecosse said:


> Man, Europe has had the A Class for years. I wonder if we're EVER gonna get it.


North America is ALWAYS the slowest when it comes to automobiles and household technologies....

Cell phones, Laptops, Cars, Digital Cameras....oh my god.


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Probably not. All the stations on the ends of the lines are spaced very close on the map.


----------



## Hobgoblin

I haven't yet seen this version of the Bangkok Metro posted (just the Skytrain), so here it is.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

An interesting map (unofficial) of tram network in Turin

The map sho the tram trcaks extension (comprehensive of no more utilized rails)

MAY 2005









LEGENDA

Green - rails used by urban lines
Blue - service rails and depots
Black - unused rails
Yellow - rails momentanely unused for works
Red - rails detached from the web
Orange - rails used by special lines


----------



## samsonyuen

That's a lot of tram lines. Have they ever thought of digging underground?


----------



## MSPtoMKE

They are building a metro line as we speak. Torino is a cool city, i wish i had a chance to ride the trams when i was there.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## samsonyuen

^Nice. Is this a new system? Are they planning on having a metro or linking the tram with the lightrail system/commuter rail?


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

Map of future metrolines in Rome made by Pie3ge  :


----------



## Bitxofo

urgel23 said:


>


Great!!
kay:
You know I love your maps. :yes:


----------



## Alargule

CAESARS-PALACe said:


> Map of future metrolines in Rome made by Pie3ge  :
> 
> http://img294.echo.cx/img294/7672/r19mt.png



Hmmm...that map looks a lot like the Urbanrail.net map. The least you should do is mention the copyright.


----------



## Alargule

Here it is: the new version of the Amsterdam Tram map, including the new line 26:










No metro lines included, this is just the tram, which still plays a major part in the city's transportation network.


----------



## Bitxofo

How about AMS metro map?
:?


----------



## Alargule

Here it is. It's not my design, though:










Copyright GVB


----------



## Alargule

This one, on the other hand, is:










It shows some projects underway (north south lines 52 and 58), proposed projects (metro to Schiphol) shelved projects (extension of line 50 to Centraal Station, completing the ring; metro to Diemen and IJburg; the east-west alignment of line 53) and just some fantasies (metro to Zaandam).


----------



## samsonyuen

Nice...why does JFK have a line named after him?


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

> Hmmm...that map looks a lot like the Urbanrail.net map. The least you should do is mention the copyright


Like I said in my post, it's not my map.By the way I just took a look at the Urbanrail.net map, it is lacking a lot of information, the data on some of the metrolines is wrong and it is using the wrong colours.


----------



## Alargule

Maybe you should send an e-mail to Robert Schwandl, the webmaster of Urbanrail.net. He'd be more than willing to correct some things. I sent him my improved version of the Amsterdam metro map, and he even used it for his site! Maybe he'd be interested to use yours?


----------



## Arpels

thanks for the map Urgel kay:


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

> Maybe you should send an e-mail to Robert Schwandl, the webmaster of Urbanrail.net. He'd be more than willing to correct some things. I sent him my improved version of the Amsterdam metro map, and he even used it for his site! Maybe he'd be interested to use yours?


Thanks, I'll try that kay:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Rail Claimore

I've noticed people have only posted maps of either Tokyo's subway network or the consolidated map in Japanese. To get a real sense of scale, here are two I'll post.

This one is just the JR map for the Tokyo area, the biggest of the rail companies and the one that handles the most passengers.










Now this one's the shocker. This map is of all the commuter lines... including those operated by the 12 or so other private companies outside JR. This one gives you a better sense of the scale of hte system. The JR lines on this map are in black.


----------



## Alargule

That really is huge, indeed. But then, you shouldn't forget that the whole Tokyo metropolitan area has some 35 million (!) inhabitants.
The London and Paris suburban railway networks are quite dense too, but they serve an area of 'only' 10 million inhabitants. I believe that if those metropolitan areas were the size of Tokyo's, it would be comparable in density to the railways around Tokyo.


----------



## samsonyuen

Nice maps Urge and Rail Claimore.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Alargule said:


> That really is huge, indeed. But then, you shouldn't forget that the whole Tokyo metropolitan area has some 35 million (!) inhabitants.
> The London and Paris suburban railway networks are quite dense too, but they serve an area of 'only' 10 million inhabitants. I believe that if those metropolitan areas were the size of Tokyo's, it would be comparable in density to the railways around Tokyo.


Highly unlikely though, the ridership on Tokyo's lines as a percentage puts almost everywhere else to shame. 36 million passengers use the entire system everyday.

http://www.jrtr.net/jrtr23/pdf/F22_Hirooka.pdf


----------



## Alargule

...making it one of the most congested systems in the world. Interesting article, especially since it also focuses on the development of the Tokyo Metropolitan area. I never knew Tokyo was that dense, but it explains why I always found it rather 'small' on the map, when compared to other large cities.


----------



## DonQui

wow, Tokyo is unbelievable! :uh:


----------



## Luis_London

*Tokyo*



auma said:


> I'm sure you've never seen this.
> Tokyo (unofficial)



It might not be to scale,but it's the closest I've seen and wayyy clearer than any other,well done
:eek2:


----------



## Alargule

Absolutely. I like this map the most (of all Tokyo-maps, that is. My all-time favourite still is the Tube Map).


----------



## kenlau13

...........


----------



## Bitxofo

@Kenlau13:
Resize the map, please!
You are going to break many Internet connections...


----------



## Cerises

Wow Tokyo's is very large!


----------



## balacobaco

*SÃO PAULO - BRAZIL*

Here is the map of the underground system of São Paulo - it includes the metropolitan trains of CPTM company.

The subway system of São Paulo - Brazil is used by 2.8 million people/day. and the CPTM metropolitan trains by 1.2million people/day.

São Paulo's subway is known as the cleanest of the world.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## samsonyuen

Great maps. I didn't know SP had express crosstown service.


----------



## balacobaco

Yes... the line E on the map is used an Express train, inside the city.


----------



## Minato ku

Paris has the densest subway system in the world

Tokyo 500km 2
praris 100km2

The following is a list of the top 10 rail systems, underground subways, and metros that receive the most elevated number of passengers per year in the world:


Moscow Metro 3.2 billion : moscow 9 millions inhabitants
Tokyo Metro 2.7 billion : tokyo 8 millions inhabitants
Seoul 1.6 billion : seoul 10 millions inhabitants
Mexico City Metro 1.3 billion : mexico 8 millions inhabitants
New York City Subway 1.3 billion : new york 8 millions inhabitants
Paris Metro 1.2 billion (metro system only without RER system)aris 2 millions inhabitants
Osaka Municipal Subway 957 million : osaka 3 millions inhabitants
London Underground 886 million : london 7 millions inhabitants
Hong Kong MTR 798 million : hong kong 6 millions inhabitants
St. Petersburg 784 million : St. Petersburg 4 millions inhabitants

Below is a list of the top 10 rail systems, underground subways and metros that have the biggest number of stations in the world:

New York 468 
Paris 297 (metro system only without RER system)
London 275 
Tokyo 274 (Tokyo Metro 168, TOEI Subway 106) 
Seoul 263 
Berlin 254 
Munich 229 
Madrid 190 
Mexico City 175 
Moscow 171

top 10 subway systems by length 
London 415.0 km (171 km underground) 
New York City 368.0 km (219 km underground) 
Tokyo 292.3 km (Tokyo Metro 183.2 km, TOEI Subway 109 km) 
Seoul 287 km 
Moscow 265.2 km 
Madrid 226.5 km 
Paris 212.5 km 
Mexico City 201.7 km 
Chicago 173.0 km (the most part is elevated or at grade) 
Washington 169.5 km


----------



## urgel23




----------



## samsonyuen

What a great map urge23. It's so different from the map you normally see...


----------



## MSPtoMKE

Well, a few months ago I got several requests to do a geographic map of Toronto, and I wanted to do a map of a city that had streetcars (like the trams from my Milan Map). Anyways, here it is:










Along with a link to the version with a satelite image overlay (680k)

I think Boston is going to be next...


----------



## samsonyuen

Wow, great job MSPtoMKE!


----------



## samsonyuen

Great Boston map!


----------



## invincible

Metropolitan Melbourne trains and trams:
This is everything within the three ticketing zones, drawn to scale. I was going to put stations in, but there's 200 of them. And there is no giant coverage hole in the south - that's Port Phillip Bay. 

Blue = electrified suburban rail
Red = diesel services
Green = trams and light rail


Click for larger size: 2000x1833 pixels, 29kb


----------



## Humberto123

samsonyuen said:


> Great Boston map!


Agree! awesome...


----------



## Justme

The Melbourne one from invincible is also pretty cool. What I would love to see, is it with all the stations, including the Tram stops.

Now, the tram stops would be a problem, as if I remember correctly Melbourne has a large number of "half" stops, where say, stop "19" is for traffic only in one direction, and then a bit further up the road stop "20" is for the tram on the other side of the road.


----------



## mr_storms

San Jose has a lot of those, because the section between the roadway in a lot of locations isnt wide enough to fit the two tracks and the two platforms, only 1. So the stations are staggered down the street to fit everything


----------



## Minato ku

There are a ring line in Paris subway but it separated in two ligne

look at *line 2 and line 6* 









In Paris subway project of 1898 line 2 and 6 are a ring line (ligne B)


----------



## juanico

Actually, the organisation of the Parisian subway is simpler than it looks, if you consider the 6 first lines:

2 east/west parallel lines (1 and 3)
2 north/south parrallel lines (4 and 5)
2 lines making a ring (2 and 6)

the rest are diagonals and semi circles.

it would looks very clear on a schematic map, instead of the actual realistic map.


----------



## Minato ku

*Paris subway maps*

*Map Metro RER Commuter train Tram*









*Map metro 1937*


----------



## Minato ku

:lol:


juanico said:


> Actually, the organisation of the Parisian subway is simpler than it looks, if you consider the 6 first lines:
> 
> 2 east/west parallel lines (1 and 3)
> 2 north/south parrallel lines (4 and 5)
> 2 lines making a ring (2 and 6)
> 
> the rest are diagonals and semi circles.
> 
> it would looks very clear on a schematic map, instead of the actual realistic map.


line 4 and 5 parrallel :weird: (two line parrallel don't be connected at same station )
lines 4 and 5 are connected at Gare De L'Est Station :lol:


----------



## Metropolitan

minato ku said:


> There are a ring line in Paris subway but it separated in two ligne
> 
> [...]
> 
> In Paris subway project of 1898 line 2 and 6 are a ring line (ligne B)


Actually, line 2 and line 6 have always been thought as independent lines, never as a ring. However, you're indeed right that in the first years they were respectively called "2Nord" (2North) for line 2 and "2Sud" (2South) for line 6. And there was also the idea to make trains circulating in circle. However, that plan has finally been considered as too complicate and a system with all trains sharing the same road has been considered as more efficient (trains circulating exclusively on one line and stopping at each stations).

Finally, the line 2South became firstly the line 5 (as you can see on the 1937 map you'v posted) before becoming the line 6 during the German occupation.




Juanico said:


> it would looks very clear on a schematic map, instead of the actual realistic map.


According to most Parisians, the metro is very clear simply because it's mostly made of single line with trains stopping at each stations. And it's really not that hard to get the map in mind. However, the generic map of the metro is actually a scheme, not realistic at all. You can try if you want to simplify the scheme, but you'll realize fast that it's almost impossible because of the connections between lines that you have to respect.

If you check well, the lines on the last metro map has only 45° angles turn. That's not realistic, it was made in order to simplify the map. Distances between stations aren't realistic either. However, it was made in order to be as simple as possible.

Just for fun, here's an independent version of Paris network. It looks even more complicated than ever : Urban Rail's metro map of Paris

Even as a Parisian I feel lost !


----------



## invincible

Justme said:


> The Melbourne one from invincible is also pretty cool. What I would love to see, is it with all the stations, including the Tram stops.
> 
> Now, the tram stops would be a problem, as if I remember correctly Melbourne has a large number of "half" stops, where say, stop "19" is for traffic only in one direction, and then a bit further up the road stop "20" is for the tram on the other side of the road.


Stations are easily done, but tram stops would probably involve me actually having to travel along each route. I've got plenty of time, but that sure isn't going to be one of my priorities.

The only thing that's really holding me back is that the PSD file I'm working with has become extremely large and every single process takes ages. I did the map using a street directory as an underlay which results in my 400mb PSD.


----------



## MSPtoMKE

^Really cool map  Tram stops would be neat, but in my opinion they would clutter the map too much. On the other hand, you can flatten the map you have now (if you are sure everything is how you want) and start adding stations to the suburban rail, and labels.


----------



## Heilig

Oficial map of São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Justme

invincible said:


> Stations are easily done, but tram stops would probably involve me actually having to travel along each route. I've got plenty of time, but that sure isn't going to be one of my priorities.
> 
> The only thing that's really holding me back is that the PSD file I'm working with has become extremely large and every single process takes ages. I did the map using a street directory as an underlay which results in my 400mb PSD.


Actually, the street directories would have the tram stops, at least Melway does. One would have to consolidate those _double_ stops, i.e. one stop marked "19/20" to simplify the map.

The only problem is time. I wanted to do such a map as well, but I can't see me ever having time as well.


----------



## juanico

minato ku said:


> :lol:
> 
> line 4 and 5 parrallel :weird: (two line parrallel don't be connected at same station )
> lines 4 and 5 are connected at Gare De L'Est Station :lol:


apart from that it is, if you look at it as a scheme... for the user i am lines 4 and 5 mean north/south.


----------



## Minato ku

juanico said:


> apart from that it is, if you look at it as a scheme... for the user i am lines 4 and 5 mean north/south.


It was a jock !!!!

:lol: a jock for my


----------



## invincible

Justme said:


> Actually, the street directories would have the tram stops, at least Melway does. One would have to consolidate those _double_ stops, i.e. one stop marked "19/20" to simplify the map.
> 
> The only problem is time. I wanted to do such a map as well, but I can't see me ever having time as well.


Nope, the most recent of the Melways does not appear to show tram stops. I'm using the online edition, since it's easy to use the script to generate 3500x3500 sections of map - http://www.street-directory.com.au/sd_new/mapsearch.cgi

What I did do was add stations, but it's made the image a lot larger because of the font size I had to use in order to fit the names in.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## samsonyuen

Nice map urge!


----------



## urgel23




----------



## samsonyuen

Another great one urgel23! Have you posted yours of Glasgow's system on here yet?


----------



## urgel23

samsonyuen said:


> Another great one urgel23! Have you posted yours of Glasgow's system on here yet?


not yet!


----------



## Bitxofo

Great again Urgel23!!
kay:
I adore your metro maps.
:yes:
Where are you from?


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Metropolitan

*Post the individual line maps of your city !*

I'm very curious to know the diversity of line maps throughout the world. Feel free to post in here line maps of your network.

You can post in here anything you want... Bus, Trams, Metros, LRT, Funiculars, anything you want.


----------



## Metropolitan

Okay, let's start with the line maps I've already found.


*London, UK : The Underground*


----------



## Metropolitan

*San Francisco, US : BART and Caltrain*


----------



## Metropolitan

*Paris, France : Metro*

















































































































































































































































































































































*Paris, France : RER*




































































































I should mention that the last 3 aren't similar to those I've seen in those lines though. Anyway, those are the only ones I've found.


----------



## samsonyuen

Another great one!


----------



## Falubaz

i like that idea of maps of lines

here u are 
Metro Milano



















































Passante Milano









































































































































Metrotranvia 4









Metrotranvia 7









Metrotranvia 15


----------



## Metropolitan

Thanks for this Falubaz ! 

Now what is the difference between the three networks ? Is the Passante some kind of equivalent of the German S-Bahn ? What is the Metrotranvia ? Is this a different company ?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## SE9

*London - Docklands Light Railway*


----------



## blue79

bus lines in Sofia










tram lines










trolleybus lines










The maps are a little bit old but that's the best I could find.


----------



## Falubaz

Metropolitan said:


> Thanks for this Falubaz !
> 
> Now what is the difference between the three networks ? Is the Passante some kind of equivalent of the German S-Bahn ? What is the Metrotranvia ? Is this a different company ?
> 
> Thanks anyway.


yea, u're right.
metro is metro/underground/subway/U-Bahn
passante is just like german S-Bahn or french RER, even if the word itself means the common strech of the S-lines, S stands for suburban

metrotranvia - is the fast and/or modern trams

metro and trams are part of ATM Agenzia Transporti Municipali of Milan
S lines are the part of Trenitalia (national railway) with cooperation with FNM Ferrovie Nord Milano, but I don't know exactly who is who, that means, if there are different companies within ATM or if it is one ATM for all metro bus tram and trolleybuss lines. the only thing that counts is, that u can travel with one ticket on these different transport means, and that' s good so


----------



## hinto

Metropolitan said:


> *San Francisco, US : Muni*


That's not the Muni. The first picture is Caltrain (commuter train along the SF peninsula); the rest are BART lines. The Muni Metro is a separate system (and not heavy rail), though it does share the same alignment with the BART lines through the San Fran city center (I think they run one level above the BART lines).

Good topic though. :yes:


----------



## Falubaz

ok. so i post the Berlin ones, too
*U1*








*U2*








*U3*








*U4*








*U5*








*U6*








*U7*








*U8*








*U9*


----------



## Metropolitan

hinto said:


> That's not the Muni. The first picture is Caltrain (commuter train along the SF peninsula); the rest are BART lines. The Muni Metro is a separate system (and not heavy rail), though it does share the same alignment with the BART lines through the San Fran city center (I think they run one level above the BART lines).
> 
> Good topic though. :yes:


Sorry, thanks for the rectification. I'll correct my post.


----------



## ode of bund

*San Francisco Electric Transit Map*

Here is my drawing of San Francisco's electric transit system.


----------



## ode of bund

Shanghai Trolley-bus System:


----------



## Manila-X

This is what HK's railway system will look like in the future!


----------



## samsonyuen

Seen this thread yet?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=140635


----------



## Alargule

Yup. PUT A LOCK ON THIS ONE PLZ!


----------



## MSPtoMKE

^Drawn by JChurch (Steve Boland) at SSP.


----------



## mr_storms

MSPtoMKE said:


> ^Drawn by JChurch (Steve Boland) at SSP.


indeed, I got it from sfcityscape.com


----------



## reluminate

Refer to the older thread.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

@URGEL23:
:applause::applause:
Your maps are great!
kay:
ThankS
:wink2:


----------



## juanman_3

OK. This is the last map of the bus system in Bogotá, Colombia: The transmilenio.



















This is Transmilenio in 2019










And this is the map of the Medellín's metro


----------



## samsonyuen

Does Bogotá not have a metro as well?


----------



## Bitxofo

@Juanman_3:
This thread is NOT for buses!

But thanks for Medellín metro.
:wink2:


----------



## cellocello

*Beijing Underground Rapid Growth*

*Current operating distance: 114km*


*Plan 2008: Operating distance: 200km*










*Plan 2015 Operating distance: 270KM*


----------



## Alargule

Maps, maps, maps...?


----------



## cellocello

Alargule said:


> Maps, maps, maps...?


Eventually i figured out how to post pictures. Here you go.


----------



## Alargule

Fantasy map of a fantasy network for a fantasy city:


----------



## Arpels

*Lisbon metropolitan map*


----------



## urgel23




----------



## gruber

*MILANO*

*2008-2010 MAP*
Blu Lines are the Suburban Railways. 10 lines that runs underground inside the city. total around 340 kms.
Red Lines Subway











*The Network today*










*The Tramways today*


----------



## mankawabi

SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO

This is the offcial map of the metro's actual extension:












And there are *very* nice dream maps on this website.


----------



## Falubaz

@Gruber, don't u have a bit larger copy of this map???


----------



## filo_2k

Falubaz said:


> @Gruber, don't u have a bit larger copy of this map???


http://www.msrmilano.com/images/Tram_centrostorico.pdf

(this is only the city centre, so a little part of the tramway net of Milan)


----------



## Falubaz

das von Muenchen ist ein super geiler Netzplan!!! ist das offiziel?


----------



## Chilenofuturista

Considering that Münich isn't very big at all (1-2 million) it has a massive and positively surprising network. It's soo well connected and it has a massive cobweb of tram lines, underground lines, commuter train lines.... 

Really a role model.


----------



## samsonyuen

Poly Technique, those are really great looking maps!


----------



## Isek

Chilenofuturista said:


> Considering that Münich isn't very big at all (1-2 million) it has a massive and positively surprising network. It's soo well connected and it has a massive cobweb of tram lines, underground lines, commuter train lines....


Within the network there are 2.6 million




Falubaz said:


> das von Muenchen ist ein super geiler Netzplan!!! ist das offiziel?


nope. only used in tourist guides.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## dhuwman

Anybody already posted Seoul subway map?


----------



## Herbicide

Tehran


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Alargule

REQUEST @ URGEL23: AMSTERDAM AND/OR ROTTERDAM


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Isek

new Munich Inner-City Map

Tram+Metro+Suburbanrail

http://www.mvg-mobil.de/pdf-dateien/netzplaene/innenraum_netzplan.pdf


----------



## Toronto06

Toronto's TTC Subway:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Nikom




----------



## Bitxofo

I will check Moscow metro system today!
:happy:
Any maps, please?

Thanks!!
:wink2:


----------



## Alargule

Go to Google

type 'moscow metro'

click on 'images'

lo and behold: maps abound!


----------



## coth

official map available on english wiki page and in any car of metro


----------



## Alargule

...and in case you can't even find your way to those, here you are:










(when is line 10 due to be extended, btw?)


----------



## coth

^that one is very old map

here is current









line 10 will be extended to north by two stations next year.


----------



## coth

i'm working on map for moscow using google maps, like it was done on few posts above. using 8 zoom. it will be much bigger of listed 4 cities.


----------



## AmiDelf

Oslo metromap from 20th Of August. Then the ringline will be done  Then you can travel in a circle allmost ;p


----------



## peer2beer

2Unsing 
That's a crazy map...Foreigners ever come out of it?)


----------



## coth

just updated my map to catch lastest moscow metro updates


----------



## Bitxofo

urgel23 said:


> Updated map:


Good update, including the new train line R10!
kay:
Thanks!
:wink2:


----------



## Bitxofo

urgel23 said:


> Updated map:


Good update, including the new train line R10!
kay:
You should change Barcelona port docks, they are different now. And, since October 2005, Llobregat river arrives to the sea 2 kilometres more South!
:wink2:
Thanks!
:bowtie:


----------



## urgel23

bitxofo: I will update de Barcelona docks in a near future.


----------



## DrJoe

Toronto.

subway/streetcar/commuter


----------



## Nemo

*Amsterdam*\









*2006*









*2011*









Tramnetwork


*Rotterdam*


----------



## GlasgowMan

Glasgow.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

^^Is that a metro?
:?


----------



## Mr Downtown

*Chicago*

Here's Chicago, as a single map (no Loop inset).

[Well, I would if I could figure out how to upload an image.]


----------



## misterdz

the plan of the future subway of algiers the trammay will also come him in 2008 


2008 











2015-2020


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles Now










Los Angeles in 5 years










And after the Expo and Gold Line east are done, these are the projects in the pipeline

1) Purple Line down Wilshire from Current terminus on Western all the way to Santa Monica, through Miracle Mile, Beverly Hills. Westwood, UCLA, Santa Monica

2) Downtown Connector, connecting all the light rails that converge in different spots in Downtown

3) LAX Express from LAX to Union Station

4) 405 parallel Line from the Valley through the Sepulveda Pass connecting with the Purple line at UCLA, with EXPO Line in Santa Monica and Connecting to Green Line at LAX

5) Green Line Extention North through LAX and beyond

6) Gold Line Foothill Extension from current terminus in Pasadena all the way to Montclair.

7) Many Many more...


----------



## shadyunltd

I can't wait to see LA in 2010, with all these great projects.

I just hope that these light-rails projects will be enough to convince people to drop their cars in favor of the light-rail train!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Hopefully. The Purple Line down wilshire will easily double the 150,000 a day it gets, probably more than that, and the Expo Line will have 80,000 riders a day when it reaches Santa Monica, battling the Blue Line for the most used Light rail line in America.


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy

and people say la doest have a metro.

So one big question i cant get answered, is the metro transitway thru the valley going to be elevated or is it basically metrorapid busses


----------



## Askal82

Existing and planned Metro Manila's transit network (subject to changes):

LRT 1 and 2 (labeled MRT2 in the map) and MRT3 are the only ones existing as of present. LRT 6 (LRT1 extension), MRT3 extenstion and North Rail are still under construction and are estimated to be completed by 2010.


----------



## D51




----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago's El










which is overlayed by the commuter rail streching 40-70 miles or so out in each direction


----------



## coth

Daniel_Portugal, here we go again. Porto system is a tram, not a metro, not matter how call it. It is so hard to understand?


----------



## sweek

I think urbanrail.net is basically the main site when it comes to these things, and their definition is:

1) An urban electric mass rail transport system, i.e. it is primarily used to move within the city > Porto is that.
2) Totally independent from other traffic, rail or street traffic > Porto isn't that. I know there are other systems that aren't completely seperated from other rail traffic, such as London, but in Porto's case it's street traffic.
3) High frequency service (maximum interval approx. 10 minutes during normal daytime service) > I don't know about that.
4) Obviously a metro does not have to be underground (this is why I prefer this term to 'subway' or 'underground' or 'U-Bahn' as all these terms imply a tunnel), it can also be elevated or at grade. > Porto isn't this either. The way the trams just have their own lane in Porto's traffic is very much one of the characteristics of lightrail systems.

Now if you look at the definition of "lightrail", from Wikipedia:

"Light rail or light rapid transit (LRT) is a form of urban rail transit that typically uses less massive equipment and infrastructure than rapid transit systems, with modern light rail vehicles usually running along the system." > That's Porto, modern light rail verhicles.

And lightrail systems can also run underground, can also be seperated from other traffic etc. etc. That does not make it less of a lightrail system.

What is the problem? There is NOTHING WRONG with a lightrail system as long as it does what it needs to do, move people from A to B efficiently.

PS: Subway isn't an American term originally, but was first used for the Glasgow system.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

no matter what you say. 

porto transport in rails(call what you want :doh: ) is:

very fast - can go at 100kmph

high capacity of ppl - can transport +- 800ppl in only one transport

high frequency - every 2 minutes a new metro comes 

very comfortable

very silent - you can have a conversation with someone inside of it without a noisy background sound

excellent design

mostly, and when i say mostly is MOSTLY 100% dedicated lines without any cross transit. in a system with 60km there are less than 10 cross transits.

great lines extenstion - we have 60km and 69 stations for now, and we're planning a second phase so the system have 138 stations and 120km of lines  a third phase is already talked.. 

after all this, and the photos above in post 65. there are any more things that need to be said to prove that this system.. is completely awesome. fast, efficient, comfortable, and so on.  

ps: ahhhh, metro or not.. EVERYONE call it metro :hilarious (and not only people from portugal... sometimes... i'm walking on streets, and a tourist comes to me and ask this question "Hi, i'm not from here, can you say me where's the metro entrance?" 

please.. if you someday come to porto, dont ask anyone "where is Tram station entrance", probably the person who you ask you answer a "hum?"


----------



## DonQui

sweek said:


> I think urbanrail.net is basically the main site when it comes to these things, and their definition is:
> 
> 1) An urban electric mass rail transport system, i.e. it is primarily used to move within the city > Porto is that.
> 2) Totally independent from other traffic, rail or street traffic > Porto isn't that. I know there are other systems that aren't completely seperated from other rail traffic, such as London, but in Porto's case it's street traffic.
> 3) High frequency service (maximum interval approx. 10 minutes during normal daytime service) > I don't know about that.
> 4) Obviously a metro does not have to be underground (this is why I prefer this term to 'subway' or 'underground' or 'U-Bahn' as all these terms imply a tunnel), it can also be elevated or at grade. > Porto isn't this either. The way the trams just have their own lane in Porto's traffic is very much one of the characteristics of lightrail systems.
> 
> Now if you look at the definition of "lightrail", from Wikipedia:
> 
> "Light rail or light rapid transit (LRT) is a form of urban rail transit that typically uses less massive equipment and infrastructure than rapid transit systems, with modern light rail vehicles usually running along the system." > That's Porto, modern light rail verhicles.
> 
> And lightrail systems can also run underground, can also be seperated from other traffic etc. etc. That does not make it less of a lightrail system.
> 
> What is the problem? There is NOTHING WRONG with a lightrail system as long as it does what it needs to do, move people from A to B efficiently.
> 
> PS: Subway isn't an American term originally, but was first used for the Glasgow system.


Precisely. However, a couple of infantile forumers will continue to argue to their little faces turn purple for it to be something that it is not.


----------



## Zaki

Daniel_Portugal said:


> no matter what you say.
> 
> porto transport in rails(call what you want :doh: ) is:
> 
> very fast - can go at 100kmph
> 
> high capacity of ppl - can transport +- 800ppl in only one transport
> 
> high frequency - every 2 minutes a new metro comes
> 
> very comfortable
> 
> very silent - you can have a conversation with someone inside of it without a noisy background sound
> 
> excellent design
> 
> mostly, and when i say mostly is MOSTLY 100% dedicated lines without any cross transit. in a system with 60km there are less than 10 cross transits.
> 
> great lines extenstion - we have 60km and 69 stations for now, and we're planning a second phase so the system have 138 stations and 120km of lines  a third phase is already talked..
> 
> after all this, and the photos above in post 65. there are any more things that need to be said to prove that this system.. is completely awesome. fast, efficient, comfortable, and so on.
> 
> ps: ahhhh, metro or not.. EVERYONE call it metro :hilarious (and not only people from portugal... sometimes... i'm walking on streets, and a tourist comes to me and ask this question "Hi, i'm not from here, can you say me where's the metro entrance?"
> 
> please.. if you someday come to porto, dont ask anyone "where is Tram station entrance", probably the person who you ask you answer a "hum?"



Wow, now you make it sound pathetic. Why do you have to keep whining. Porto has an amazing system, its just not a metro. There's nothing wrong with not having a metro if the system you have does its job. Why are you acting so immature for?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

I'm from Porto and i'm perfectly aware that it is a tram/light rail network with underground parts  

The smart move was to call (wrongly) both the system and head organization 'Metro do Porto', from the beggining. Mostly because we don't have a common, everyday translation for 'tram' or 'light-rail', because people don't easily recognize these terms and, as a comparision, there was only in Portugal the real and complete subway system in Lisbon. 'Metro' established for good, even though it's partially wrong.

Anyway, one thing we all agree is that it's a great system with a huge and still growing public adhesion and has completely revolutionized Porto's transport system


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

the only thing we all agree is that system is awesome. and they need to ear this! :lol: they become mad with this! thats why coth is always remembering "porto dont have metro! porto dont have metro!" in fact... he thinks its an awesome system. big extension, beautiful bombardier transports, not noisy, comfortable, very fast (100kmph top speed), very efficient, very frequent (every 2 minutes). all these real things make this system soooooo great, independant its name. In fact you could call it "Manuel Maria Carrilho Transport System", and that name dont change the fact that you think the transport is great and very efficient in all the ways (you just dont want to say that)! i'm beeing really direct in my afirmations because i become fool when you try to descredebilize it only because envy! in four years we made 60km of lines. thousands of workers worked hard for four years in the most expensive project made in all europe in that four years. besides that, we also made a new airport terminal that was considered one of the best in the world, and so on. you just underrating our city, our prosperity.


----------



## coth

Daniel_Portugal, i don't care if it's awesome or not. Can't you just understand that's it's a tram.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

and you "beating" in that :lol:

you dont care if its awesome or not because its a tram.

and

I dont care if its a tram or not because its awesome (in many ways) (and THAT is the most important thing)

:lol:


----------



## coth

then if you don't care - please stop flaming this thread.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

HAHAHAHAH LOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!! 

you are the main "flamer".. its always you that begin with that story :lol: 

(now thats me hein? ahahaha pleaseeeeeeee!!!!) i just put three maps.. you started the discussion (like in other thread, too).. you say that every thread possible :| and the funny is only for porto... not for cities with similar metros..


----------



## coth

DP, you are only who flaming every metro thread with porto trams.


----------



## Falubaz

coth said:


> DP, you are only who flaming every metro thread with porto trams.


so what?
PORTO METRO is cute. is has to be posted often.


----------



## coth

Falubaz, read please last few pages and other metro threads. The fact that it's cute trams doesn't mean automatically that it should be posted often in metro threads.


----------



## Falubaz

i did read it, and the others threads, too and it's borring to me, u always have problem with that. it's partly metro and partly fast tram. the people in Porto want to call it METRO so why u don't let them do this. let it be. it's nothing wrong.
for me, if i would come to Porto and ride that system i would add it to my list of the metros i used. besides it's one of my 'freak-dreams' to ride it. it's cute, it's looking good, it's serving the city. what else does matter? the name of it? the way u call it? these are secondary things. let's forget the diskussion of metro and tram and let's post new maps.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

The only solution for this "going nowhere" discussion is for someone to open a thread for "Tram/Light rail/Underground-mixed networks maps" so that Daniel and many other forumers can post maps as they please and coth's thread can be left "uncorrupted".


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Falubaz said:


> i did read it, and the others threads, too and it's borring to me, u always have problem with that. it's partly metro and partly fast tram. the people in Porto want to call it METRO so why u don't let them do this. let it be. it's nothing wrong.
> for me, if i would come to Porto and ride that system i would add it to my list of the metros i used. besides it's one of my 'freak-dreams' to ride it. it's cute, it's looking good, it's serving the city. what else does matter? the name of it? the way u call it? these are secondary things. let's forget the diskussion of metro and tram and let's post new maps.


:applause: very good


----------



## johnnypd

not sure if this has been posted before, but this is the Tyne and Wear Metro map:










an impressive system considering it serves a smallish area (around 1.25m in the metro area i'd estimate).


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ i dunno how much is the area of this city, but 60 stations isn't that impressive! well. but the system seems very cool. serves the coastal line, the airport. have two bridges (and one underground tunnel under) over the rivers. many lines crossing the central station.. very cool  kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

If this is a real underground system, 60 stations is good enough for a metro area of 1,25m ... at least imo.


----------



## Echang03

www.urbanrail.net

this site has i think almost all of the subway maps of all the cities in the world


----------



## Falubaz

Echang03 said:


> www.urbanrail.net
> 
> this site has i think almost all of the subway maps of all the cities in the world


we all know that site. it's one of the best. but we want original maps here and those new ones maybe too.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## urgel23




----------



## Alargule

Saving Amsterdam for the last?


----------



## Metrotren_Asturias

All the Rhein-Ruhr area transport system with real distances








Link to the map:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/maps/rhein-ruhr-area/rhein-ruhr-area.gif


----------



## Metrotren_Asturias

Madrid metro, light rail, tram and suburban lines by Pedro Muñoz Román. Future situation in May of 2007


----------



## Alargule

^^ Did you really have to post that twice? :|


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

New Barcelona rail map with travel times, updated 1/11/2006:









:wink2:


----------



## PlaneMad

Delhi metro, just 4 years old now








svg version: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Delhi_metro_rail_network.svg


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

^^Bursa.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## urgel23




----------



## urgel23




----------



## city_thing

Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## staff

This map is showing more than just metro, but I thought I'd post it anyway because it's pretty weird and cool. 

It shows metro-lines (S- and M-systems), as well as commuter/feeder lines for these systems, in Copenhagen.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Alargule

^^ Amsterdam or Rotterdam, any time soon?


----------



## Bitxofo

urgel23 said:


>


Thanks for this Bilbao rail map!
kay:


----------



## Alargule

Two maps I made: one for Amsterdam and Rotterdam:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Coccodrillo

^^ On some photos I saw 3, 4 and 5 as numbers for the tramways (or light rail if you prefer).


----------



## Electrify

Official Toronto subway map:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Bitxofo

^^Good Valencia map!
kay:


----------



## Electrify

Here is a map of Tokyo's commuter, metro, lrt, monorail, etc.

Good luck figuring it out...


----------



## city_thing

^^ ROFL. That's insane.

At least it's comprehensive.


----------



## Alargule

That's been posted before, Electrify. And 'comprehensive'? Come on - a bowl of spaghetti would be more easy to figure out.


----------



## pilotos

Athens metro map










Thessaloniki metro map(u/c)


----------



## Martin S

Merseyrail (rail system of the Liverpool City Region):


----------



## poshbakerloo

*london underground...*










a geographical map...


----------



## eddie88

Its funny how most of the underground maps are based on the way Harry Beck, the creator of the London underground map. He was the first person to lay out the map non geographically it made it a lot easier to read.


----------



## elgoyo

Mexico City


----------



## elgoyo

Monterrey, Mexico, currently looks like this










in september the line 1 (green line) extention will open


----------



## Tri-ring

Dee Hinnov said:


> That's been posted before, Electrify. And 'comprehensive'? Come on - a bowl of spaghetti would be more easy to figure out.


Do you want to know something more crazy, *it is still growing*.:nuts:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Other maps of Milan from this very interesting website www.metroitaliane.it 

Current situation










In 2015











Also take a look at this animation of Milan metro growth up during the years


----------



## Alargule

Wow - great maps, Mad Genius! Never knew Milan had such ambitious plans for its network.


----------



## Juan Carbonell

Thanks for that. Google maps look good but the quality of maps in Adobe Acrobat is much superior. I will try and see if I can improve on the quality using Google maps.

Thanks again!


----------



## Yardmaster

I assume you've decided Urbanrail.net isn't your cup of tea.

Australian Railmaps has good quality metropolitan maps that print out very nicely, but they're schematic rather than geographic. Includes New Zealand. Oh, and there may be some debate as to whether the routes depicted are "metro" or not. Nice maps, anyway, showing frequency, etc.

There are some beautiful French maps here (which include metro maps, and contour or photographic backgrounds).

That page has also got a lot of links, including to a Canadian set. I also got real-maps of Zurich through there, where I could watch the trains running!


----------



## urgel23




----------



## cernoch

Prague metro: 59,3 km, 57 stations

map:


----------



## Karakuri

Lyon's metro map:
-letters are metro lines
-T1, T2 and T3 are tramways
-there also are two funiculars (short subway trains to climb hills)
As from 2009 the T3 line will be extended to St Exupery Airport, and a brand new T4 line will have been finished. The A line is also to be extended to the south west.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com


----------



## Top Gear

Here's the map of Greater Seoul Area.










To be completed by next year (mid 2008). 
Note, most of these lines are full-sized train metro lines except the outer purple one which is light rail. 
Also, most are underground except the outer ones


----------



## Frog

^^^ wow its changed so much, I remember when it was only 4 lines


----------



## Top Gear

Frog said:


> ^^^ wow its changed so much, I remember when it was only 4 lines


I guess Seoul metro is new in a way.
Right now, electrification of surface lines are a boom in Seoul, mostly to serve outer suburbs.


----------



## FJP

This is nice map made by petrolatum, Spanish forumer.


----------



## Abbendymion

*History of Mexico City Subway...*

... in two parts


1969 - 1983

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stcanimationengamentw3.swf

1983 - 2010

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stcanimationengameniitl0.swf

(Flash animations of tube maps)





Actual situation




2010 Expansion

[img=http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/2541/2010il5.gif]


:banana:


----------



## dewback

Here is Abbendymion's future plans for the Mexico City metro (which didn't show up):


----------



## dewback

BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit), which includes San Francisco, Berkeley, and Oakland.

















Here is a more detailed map of all the rail systems in the San Francisco Bay Area:


----------



## Northsider

FJP said:


> This is nice map made by petrolatum, Spanish forumer.


WOW! That's a sweet looking map! Nice.


----------



## phubben

Yes, one of the coolest maps I've erver seen!
Madrid's system is growing so fast!


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps.htm


----------



## The Chemist

Shanghai, as of this December (with the exception of line 7 - the yellow line that terminates at the top left corner of the map). Line 6 (light purple line on the right side of the map), Line 8 (dark blue), and Line 9 (grey blue, on the left) will open by the end of the year. I believe there are even more lines and extensions U/C right now that will open by the time the World Expo is held here in 2010. 










This is quite amazing when you consider the first phase of Line 1 (the red line in the middle) only opened in 1994.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^How many metro kilometres in Shanghai now? And in 31/12/2007, please?
:?
Xie xie!
:bowtie:


----------



## urgel23




----------



## urgel23




----------



## deasine

Oh I made one of the SkyTrain Network (Rapid Transit in Vancouver) in 2020"


----------



## liwentao_tom

*Shanghai Metro (1993--2007)*









*Now*


----------



## city_thing

iampuking said:


> London...
> 
> Current map, it is a complete mess these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transport for London 2025 'vision' (note, it includes proposed tramlines and is not all going ahead)


"it's a mess these days" hehe. Man, if my city had a transport system like that, I wouldn't dare complain. You're lucky to have such a messy map.

The only thing a bit odd about the current carnation of it is the East London line and the Piccadilly line around Heathrow.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ At least they've straightened out the Central line within the circle line (mostly) now. It used to have kinks all over the show.


----------



## iampuking

city_thing said:


> "it's a mess these days" hehe. Man, if my city had a transport system like that, I wouldn't dare complain. You're lucky to have such a messy map.
> 
> The only thing a bit odd about the current carnation of it is the East London line and the Piccadilly line around Heathrow.


The map was originally supposed to be clear. This one is far from that... The zones, the wheelchair symbols, and the ridiculous amount of curves in the London Overground make it look crap.

Look at that annoying kink in the Jubilee line around Waterloo, or how crushed West London is around Paddington.

There have been attempts to redesign it to make it easier on the eye, see here and here.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Even if the curvy version is as mess than the official one.


----------



## iampuking

It's an attractive mess, the official one is neither attractive nor clear.


----------



## Alargule

I must admit I really like this one It's a lot less 'kinky' than the official edition, though I wonder whether all the extra info is really necessary (walking distance connections, step-free platform access etc.).

But 'Edgington'? Come on..."Kenningware" has a way better ring...


----------



## iampuking

The Kenningware line should remain black, as the vertical black of the Northern line and the horizontal red of the Central line were meant to be the main 'axis' of the map, so to speak... The Bank branch should be called the "City & South London line" IMO.


----------



## alex4d

I made that Edgington map (Don't look too closely at Farringdon).

I included the step-free info because those that fund the tube insist that it is included on the official map. They've recently added some walking distance information.

The ideas in my map are much more likely to be accepted if I also include the information that is required due to the politics surrounding the map. I did have a version with the Paddington-Heathrow line, but someone from TfL told me that no-one would take it seriously if 'the competition' were included.

More at http://alex4d.wordpress.com/londons-tube-map/


----------



## iampuking

alex4d said:


> I made that Edgington map (Don't look too closely at Farringdon).
> 
> I included the step-free info because those that fund the tube insist that it is included on the official map. They've recently added some walking distance information.


Who? TfL, the Government or the infracos?

And your map is far superior to the current one, by the way.

Have you tried adding Crossrail on it without completely messing up the Circle line?


----------



## ovem




----------



## urgel23




----------



## city_thing

Urgel23, when you post those images, could you please state what city they are of, rather than just leaving everyone to guess. Obviously this one is of Madrid, but people might not know that.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## BrizzyChris

iampuking said:


> The map was originally supposed to be clear. This one is far from that... The zones, the wheelchair symbols, and the ridiculous amount of curves in the London Overground make it look crap.
> 
> Look at that annoying kink in the Jubilee line around Waterloo, or how crushed West London is around Paddington.
> 
> There have been attempts to redesign it to make it easier on the eye, see here and here.


I think you need to get some perspective. The tube map is brilliant. A few curves in the map hardly make it a terrible design.


----------



## iampuking

BrizzyChris said:


> I think you need to get some perspective. The tube map is brilliant. A few curves in the map hardly make it a terrible design.


It is crap compared to ones in the past which were much clearer. See here. The 2001 one was the best modern version IMO.


----------



## BoulderGrad

Need a couple more US ones in here.

Washington D.C. Metro
Second busiest rail transit system in the country after New York. 106 miles of track, 118 stations, and just over 1 million daily riders. First segment built in 1976. (All that, and DC still has shitty traffic )


----------



## BoulderGrad

Boston Rail Ways, portions of which date back to 1897. The oldest subway system in the country.


----------



## urgel23




----------



## GTR22

Not the official map but a more proffessional looking one of BART and other Bay Area train networks


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Only problem with that SF map is that it includes Caltrain which is about as far away from a metro as you can get. Is BART actually a metro too?


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/barcelona_map.htm


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*MILANO*
M+S current projects of developping plans

in 2015










http://www.metroitaliane.it/MILANO/MI_MAPPE/milano_15.pdf

in 2020










http://www.metroitaliane.it/MILANO/MI_MAPPE/milano_20.pdf

from www.metroitaliane.it


----------



## Falubaz

ste mappe sono perfette!


----------



## Fitó...!!!

A Caracas Map I made tonight.


----------



## ovem

wow!!! this^^ is really impressive!!! well done


----------



## Fitó...!!!

ovem said:


> wow!!! this^^ is really impressive!!! well done


Thanks! Although is very much like the official one. An improven version, lol.


----------



## Maelstrom

Fitó...!!! said:


> A Caracas Map I made tonight.


What program do you use Fito? I'm always looking for good metro map programs, but can never find any...


----------



## Fitó...!!!

ovem said:


> wow!!! this^^ is really impressive!!! well done


Thanks!



Maelstrom said:


> What program do you use Fito? I'm always looking for good metro map programs, but can never find any...


Hey! well i didi it in Autodesk AutoCAD 2007. Not that it is a software for graphic design but it helps! After that I converted the file to PDF and then JPEG for the web on Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Official maps of the new Santo Domingo Metro

Detailed map of line one (L1):









Masterplan:


----------



## Chavito

^^^^

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/frankfurt_map.htm


----------



## micro

Absolutely fascinating and innovative -- never seen something like that before :nuts: *Interactive London Travel Time Tube Map*. Click on a station and the animated map rearranges itself, concentric circles indicating the travel times from there! (Needs Java)


----------



## micro

And a more mundane Interactive Moscow Metro Map that indicates the travel times after you've clicked on start, destination, and then on the "Search" button.


----------



## Erzei

urgel23 said:


>


That's the only light rail line in Mexico City... but there are two more to be build in the next years...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Other maps of Milan (by Skymino)
--------------------------------

*Current network *(with u/c stretches)










*In 2015*










http://www.urbanfile.it/index.asp?ID=3&SID=502


----------



## Onur

Me said:


> Antalya
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d158/ont1991/antplan0hg.jpg


Planning system til 2020


----------



## Onur

^^ I sent a mail to UrbanRail about add Antalya to the site. I'm waiting the reply...


----------



## Onur

delete


----------



## urgel23




----------



## urgel23

London Underground








http://www.cityrailtransit.com


----------



## iampuking

That map shows overground rail routes (National Rail) too.


----------



## Onur

Antalya rail map I drew;


----------



## njjeppson

Here is an updated version of the Dallas network that I created. The second alignment downtown which will be subway is still being finalized (the route that DCTA, Green and Orange will use), but it gives a good idea of what is likely. Red & Blue light rail and TRE (Dark Blue) commuter rail lines are in operation; Green & Orange light rail and DCTA (Dark Green) commuter rail are under construction or final plans (open in 2009 & 2011); and FWTA SW2NE (Dark Red) commuter rail is in planning stages (open in 2013).

www.dart.org for more information.


----------



## Dugommier

*Caracas Subway map today (made by me). Includes suburban services.

*


----------



## Dugommier

*Caracas Subway track map (made by me).
High resolution on PDF version*

​


----------



## Coccodrillo

Great track map!!!


----------



## Dugommier

Thank you!. kay:

I have seen tracks maps of Paris, Lyon, Laussane (on the website Carto.Metro by Franklin Jarrier kay, Moscow, Tbilisi, Samara, some lines of New York Subway, and Berlin but any from a lationamerican subway yet. 
I love making maps!


----------



## Coccodrillo

What are the tracks diverging from El Valle station?

Another question: ther is a link between line 1 and 3 in Plaza Venezuela? Your drawing is not very clear.


----------



## Dugommier

El Valle station has four tracks because two of them will be start of a new branch of line 3 up to San José Station (not shown on map yet), crossing under La Hoyada station


----------



## Bernini

Coccodrillo said:


> What are the tracks diverging from El Valle station?
> 
> Another question: ther is a link between line 1 and 3 in Plaza Venezuela? Your drawing is not very clear.


yeap, there is a link (transfer station I think its called in english) in Plaza Venezuela where U may go to the other lines


----------



## Dugommier

*Link between Line 1 and Line 3 - Plaza Venezuela Station*


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Dugommier said:


> *Link between Line 1 and Line 3 - Plaza Venezuela Station*


I think the confusion is just that in the track map both tracks tend to look like tangent.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

A new (awful) official map of Milano (with line 5 u/c)


----------



## Fitó...!!!

^^ Pretty awful, yes. IMO.


----------



## Dugommier

Garbled, but nothing awful and worse than official map Caracas subway.uke:


----------



## jarbury

I think that Caracas subway map is fine. Easy on the eyes, easy to figure out where you are and where you need to go. Regarding the Milan one, I really need to squint to read the station names.


----------



## Alargule

Somehow, that Milan map would have seemed very nice - back in the 1970's. Seems like the designer has been living on Mars ever since and decided to return for a short while to design the Milan map...:|


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Alargule said:


> Somehow, that Milan map would have seemed very nice - back in the 1970's.


That's the problem: they never really changed the design they started in '70s (with just two lines and no railways signed); they just added elements on the original map 

I hope with westbound of line 5 and line 4 and 6 they somehow are obliged to rethink completely the design: or in that way the map won't be only awful but even incomprehensible (more than now  )


----------



## dars-dm

Perennial Quest said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted here, but on this link you can see a kind of dimensional comparison between some of the world's subways. Enjoy!


Schemes are too old


----------



## Perennial Quest

dars-dm said:


> Schemes are too old


Sorry, did'n knew that.


----------



## Chusanch

Zaragoza Existing Commuter Line...



Sorry guys... this is all we have here...


----------



## Bitxofo

^^But that is a commuter train, not a metro or subway...
:dunno:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ But people have shown Melbourne and Sydney maps on here. The Melbourne map even shows the trams on it!


----------



## Dugommier

*Track map of the Caracas Subway Network at a geographically accurate scale*



^^HIGH RESOLUTION ON *PDF * version​
_*NOTE*: This is a 2nd Edition_


----------



## city_thing

A map of Caracas' subway seems to be posted on here every 2 days.


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Every two months. 
First Edition: 08-30-2008
Second Edition: 10-24-2008

:dunno:


----------



## Dugommier

Me, again. :devil: 
:lol::lol::lol:

*LOS TEQUES METRO TRACK MAP*
*Currently, it works as a shuttle line between Las Adjuntas (Caracas metro) and Ali Primera in Los Teques (Miranda state), linking during 10 minutes the two cities with trains every five minutes
In 2012 six stations will be added.*



Version on *PDF* format with zoom up to 6400%​


----------



## FML

I stumbled across incredibly cool looking railway maps of Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, and NYC, by South Korean designer Kim Ji-Hwan.

Seoul









Tokyo









NYC









They remind me of the Star Trek universe map.


----------



## Dugommier

^^
I love Seoul map! <3

A look very artistic of all these maps.
Thanks for post it kay:


----------



## city_thing

As awesome as they are, he must have a lot of time on his hands!


----------



## dars-dm

I want to see Moscow map with this design


----------



## pedro_sousa

Can anyone tell me the maximum length (recommended) for an underground metro line? Or the maximum recommended number of stations?


----------



## C-Carter

pedro_sousa said:


> Can anyone tell me the maximum length (recommended) for an underground metro line? Or the maximum recommended number of stations?


I think that there's no limit for the lenght of underground line , it depends of city , the zone.. etc.

for example in Barcelona Metro are building the L9/L10 which goes together , will be the longest metro line of Europe with 42.6km, as u can see there's no lenght limit.


----------



## Patrick

Here are two maps for Frankfurt. The first one is the official map at tram stations and the second map is the official map at rail stations. Frankfurt has not a real metro system, only parts of the city's urban rail and S-Bahn are underground and up to metro standards. Underground lines are bold and overground light (edited by me)


----------



## Alargule

FML said:


> I stumbled across incredibly cool looking railway maps of Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, and NYC, by South Korean designer Kim Ji-Hwan.
> 
> Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They remind me of the Star Trek universe map.


That guy sure likes curves and kinks. They almost look like Chinese characters. Very bold design!


----------



## iampuking

FML said:


> I stumbled across incredibly cool looking railway maps of Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, and NYC, by South Korean designer Kim Ji-Hwan.
> 
> Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They remind me of the Star Trek universe map.


They remind me of the curvy Tube Map.


----------



## CharlieP

C-Carter said:


> for example in Barcelona Metro are building the L9/L10 which goes together , will be the longest metro line of Europe with 42.6km, as u can see there's no lenght limit.


The London Underground's Metropolitan line is 47.74 km long between Chesham and Aldgate.


----------



## pedro_sousa

C-Carter said:


> I think that there's no limit for the lenght of underground line , it depends of city , the zone.. etc.
> 
> for example in Barcelona Metro are building the L9/L10 which goes together , will be the longest metro line of Europe with 42.6km, as u can see there's no lenght limit.


:cheers:


----------



## The Chemist

CharlieP said:


> The London Underground's Metropolitan line is 47.74 km long between Chesham and Aldgate.


As of next year, Shanghai Metro Line 2 will be the longest in the network, with a length of 63km (currently 25km) from Xujing (just west of Hongqiao International Airport) to Pudong International Airport, on the extreme eastern edge of the city. Metro Line 7, opening later this year, will be 45km, and as of next year, Metro Line 9 (currently 35km) will be 50km.


----------



## Chusanch

Impressive maps... 

Sorry for the offtopic, but I would like to include another map... as it is dynamic, I can only put the link... It is for the bus services in Rotherham...

Enjoy it.


----------



## pedro_sousa

The Chemist said:


> As of next year, Shanghai Metro Line 2 will be the longest in the network, with a length of 63km (currently 25km) from Xujing (just west of Hongqiao International Airport) to Pudong International Airport, on the extreme eastern edge of the city.



Can you tell me what is the average distance between the stations?


----------



## hoosier

We need more geographically accurate metro maps in this thread.


----------



## The Chemist

pedro_sousa said:


> Can you tell me what is the average distance between the stations?


There will be 31 stations on the line, so it will be an average of 2km between stations.


----------



## pedro_sousa

The Chemist said:


> There will be 31 stations on the line, so it will be an average of 2km between stations.


Interesting.... In the Lisbon metro, Portugal, the average distance between stations is 1km.


----------



## staff

^^
Well, the station density on the eastern part of Line 2 in Shanghai (the part close to Pudong Airport) is extremely low. The rest of the line has much closer distance between stations.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps.htm


----------



## quashlo

I've been working on my own geographically-accurate Tokyo rail map for a while now... It's still far from complete (missing lines, no stations, line colors will probably change, etc.), but I figured I would share what I have so far. 

The map borrows some concepts from FML's Tube-style map of Tokyo, particularly for use of tinted colors for subway through-servicing. For reference, the thick heart-shaped loop in the center is the Yamanote Line.

Sorry for the size...


----------



## Alargule

Wow...that's massive! 

You should add a scale to that, so people can get an idea of the scale and density of this network.


----------



## beto_chaves

My plans for Lisbon Metro!

First, the actual network:










And now, my plan!
It is written in Portuguese so I'll give some additional information. 7 underground lines (1 to 7) and then several light metro lines (N for (Norte) North and S for Sul (South).

Part of the sections of S1, S2 and S3 light metro lines already exist.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps.htm


----------



## mqts

São Paulo - today










São Paulo - 2020


----------



## ovem

^^ very nice network and maps!


----------



## mqts

^^ thanks!


----------



## atomek

3D London Underground


----------



## iampuking

atomek said:


> 3D London Underground


That exemplifies why it would be stupid to have a geographically accurate tube map :nuts:

The map doesn't even take into account many of the tighter s-curves on the network...


----------



## atmBrasil

Brasília system is compound by 2 underground lines and by 2010 the 2 light rail lines will be done.


----------



## ovem

wow! nice. Brasilia must be a very strange city. i heard that there are interchages everywhere on the roads but i never saw any pics of the subway!


----------



## mqts

ovem said:


> wow! nice. Brasilia must be a very strange city. i heard that there are interchanges everywhere on the roads but i never saw any pics of the subway!


Brasilia is a planned city, build in 60's to replace Rio de Janeiro as Brazil's capital.

Its metro system consists of two operating lines (green and orange), where the main section is shared by both lines. Fleet has 20 four-car trains built by Mafersa (bought by Alstom in 1998) and Alstom.

The map above is the official one from the official site (www.metro.df.gov.br)
Due to connection problems where I live, I couldn't verify if there is an English version of this site


----------



## Neobie

Rendered Barcelona's and future Bucharest's network using Urgel23's and Cosmin's geographical maps - stations' directions in relation to one another should be generally correct!

 

And Barcelona's official map of Lines 1-5 for comparison (I don't know why they use varying angles for the lines)...


----------



## Cosmin

Great job, *Neobie*!:applause: I shall post your Bucharest map on the Romanian section.:cheers:

I wanted to do a schematic map to accompany the geographical one, but I got shit to do at the moment.


----------



## Neobie

Stylized but geographically-based subway map of Seoul, with official map for comparison.

(The official map coils its lines to fit the map onto as small a space as possible, but then you get the west-east Surisan-Oido stretch on line 4 looking like it runs east-west instead.)


----------



## PlaneMad

which is the most informative tube map that you guys have set eyes on? ive been trying to analyse what are the different kinds of useful information one can pack into a map without it becoming a visual mess.


----------



## Alargule

Neobie said:


> Stylized but geographically-based subway map of Seoul, with official map for comparison.
> 
> (The official map coils its lines to fit the map onto as small a space as possible, but then you get the west-east Surisan-Oido stretch on line 4 looking like it runs east-west instead.)


Neat! Just wondering how you're going to add line 9 in?


----------



## Alargule

PlaneMad said:


> which is the most informative tube map that you guys have set eyes on? ive been trying to analyse what are the different kinds of useful information one can pack into a map without it becoming a visual mess.


Define '(most) informative'. For me, the clutter of information that constitutes today's New York Subway Map, which does not only display subway lines, but also tries to add some roads into it and a whole lot of information about bus lines, is just about the most cluttered map I can think of. The once very minimalist Tube Map (London) is getting more and more clutter, with railway lines, handicapped-accessible signs etc. Though they do display a lot of information, they aren't informative. _Less is more_, I'd say - that's why I think good maps should just display the network itself with as little clutter as possible.


----------



## lightrail

*Here's one I made - Edmonton, Canada LRT after the extension opens in April 2010.











And my own drawing of Vancouver, Canada*


----------



## PlaneMad

A map i made for Chennai, India. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chennai_suburban_railway


----------



## Matthijs

^^ 
Great map.
I would however leave out all the dotted bus lines, and it's not clear whether the three 'Central' stations offer free transfer or are connected with the 'black line'.


----------



## Alargule

I believe the addition of travel time zones is a really good one. I'm actually surprised I haven't seen it used yet to a larger extent on official maps. It would give people a general idea of traveling times and distances, especially on a geographically distorted diagram.


----------



## PlaneMad

Matthijs said:


> ^^
> Great map.
> I would however leave out all the dotted bus lines, and it's not clear whether the three 'Central' stations offer free transfer or are connected with the 'black line'.


thanks, here we dont have the concept of zones and free transfers. i guess only if youve travelled in india you would understand the system  heres a map of the area



Alargule said:


> I believe the addition of travel time zones is a really good one. I'm actually surprised I haven't seen it used yet to a larger extent on official maps. It would give people a general idea of traveling times and distances, especially on a geographically distorted diagram.


its extremely useful but can only be done on radial networks such as this. otherwise it gets way too complicated to measure travel times


----------



## xjarax

Metro de santiago - chile | 2010 complete.


----------



## Neobie

Love the above maps!



Alargule said:


> Neat! Just wondering how you're going to add line 9 in?


Good thing is that Seoul's Line 9 runs far from the city centre, so threading it in to the south of the river should be possible!



PlaneMad said:


> which is the most informative tube map that you guys have set eyes on? ive been trying to analyse what are the different kinds of useful information one can pack into a map without it becoming a visual mess.


I was thinking networks with seven or more lines (give or take) should really just keep to the stations and maybe a linear landmark or two (ring road or river, perhaps). No idea why the New Yorkers like their map the way it is...

That said, is there anyway that Tokyo could *not* look messy? Below's a kinda-geographical (especially in "downtown") Tube map of Tokyo...


(Looks at the number of suburban lines and faints.)

Edited to add: FML has some Kanto maps that include *everything*! I am stunned.


----------



## Neobie

The (future) Beijing system still looks incredibly neat, especially considering its 14+ lines!


(I don't have a good Chinese font to type in the characters...)

Can anyone find a geographical map of Shanghai's future system?


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps.htm


----------



## city_thing

^^ Urgel, when you post a map, can you please say which city it is? I always have to spend a few minutes trying to guess where the map is detailing.

I'm guessing the one directly above is of Cologne?


----------



## Alargule

Did you notice that in order to see the large versions of these maps, you have to PAY for them? Seriously: why would I want to pay for poor quality MSPaint maps? :nuts:


----------



## Dugommier

*Hi eveyone!*
I have posted a new track map. Just click on the red and blue link and automaticly appears like pdf format or click on image for see it on format PNG with 400 dpi resolution.
Sorry for my bad grammar


*SEVILLA - SPAIN SUBWAY TRACK MAP*

* PDF FILE (160 KB), HIGH RESOLUTION *

​


----------



## urgel23

Alargule said:


> Did you notice that in order to see the large versions of these maps, you have to PAY for them? Seriously: why would I want to pay for poor quality MSPaint maps? :nuts:





Alargule said:


> And still no Amsterdam network map?





Alargule said:


> BTW: nice maps. I wonder how you make them - and then I don't mean what program you use, but more how you gather the information as to how the network is made up geographically?





Alargule said:


> Saving Amsterdam for the last?





Alargule said:


> ^^ Amsterdam or Rotterdam, any time soon?


:nono:


----------



## Alargule

^^ What's your point? Only thing that I notice is that you've *never* answered any of my questions (is your English that bad? I see you don't get any further than smiley communication this time, either)...and why do you let people *pay* for your maps? If this is your business, you shouldn't be hanging out carrots on this forum each time acting as though your maps are for all to see...

Oh well...

:goodnight:


----------



## Alargule

^^ Good thing I have a 93" 16800x10500 monitor! :nuts:


----------



## Filou

Nice maps!


----------



## Chavito

^^^^

Great Sao Paulo maps!


----------



## hix

metro-world said:


> nice map, but no relation to the present new official plannings - or older ones back to the 70th !
> 
> just a phantasy map..


Off course, it's a phantasy map, that's what I said.:nuts:

This is a map I made about the present situation. Metro + premetro & premetro fasttram feeder lines. No phantasy.


----------



## liwentao_tom

*Shanghai*

Shanghai 2010.5 (before the expo) Line 1~11 &13










Future ~
*_____* now
*_____* 2010
*_ _ _ _* 2012
*_____* 2020

Overall ~










Urban area ~


----------



## lightrail

*Canada Metros*

This is a series of maps I created showing all of the Canadian Metro systems. From largest to smallest:

*Toronto *- Shows Subway, Automated Rapid Transit, Streetcars and Go Train commuter rail networks.










*Montreal *- shows Metro and commuter rail networks










*Vancouver* - shows Skytrain (automated metro) and West Coast Express commuter rail networks











*Calgary *- shows the C-train (light rail) network










*Edmonton *- shows the Light Rail Transit (LRT) network










*Ottawa *- shows the O-train - diesel light rail line


----------



## urgel23

Adana (Turkey):









http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps.htm


----------



## sotavento

luclasaw said:


> Tokyo Sistem


They are so identical ironic tone): :lol:


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps.htm


----------



## natarajan1986

tokyo is best


----------



## natarajan1986




----------



## lightrail

My drawing of a track diagram for Vancouver's Skytrain - including details on opening dates of the stations and distances between stations.


----------



## Dugommier

^^Fantastic track map!, I like it!
Thanks! :master:


----------



## Northsider

Yea, that's pretty sweet! Nicely done


----------



## lightrail

Northsider said:


> Yea, that's pretty sweet! Nicely done


Thanks - planning on posting to Wiki as soon as I figure how


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/catania_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/copenhagen_map.htm


----------



## darkweasel

That's Vienna, I drew this myself:








This does not yet include any planned extensions. In 2010, line U2 will be extended from Stadion to Aspernstraße (via the existing station Stadlau). Later planned extensions include:
- Line U1 from Reumannplatz to Rothneusiedl
- Line U2 from Aspernstraße to Flugfeld Aspern Süd via existing station Hausfeldstraße
- Line U2 from Karlsplatz to Gudrunstraße via existing stations Rennweg and St. Marx
- new line U5 replacing U2 section Rathaus-Gudrunstraße and extended from Rathaus to Dornbach via existing stations Alser Straße and Hernals
- Line U2 from Rathaus to existing station Gutheil-Schoder-Gasse via existing stations Neubaugasse, Pilgramgasse and Matzleinsdorfer Platz
- Line S45 from Handelskai to Praterkai via existing station Vorgartenstraße and then-existing U2 station Donaumarina
- Line S80, from Hausfeldstraße maybe to Flugfeld Aspern Nord (U2), maybe to Marchegg, maybe even to Bratislava


----------



## Dugommier

*Caracas subway evolution map.*


----------



## Occit

Hey Dugo where did you find that .gif????


----------



## Dugommier

^^I made that GIF using Imageready (the software is old but is very useful)


----------



## soup or man

Los Angeles


----------



## BJC450Chicago

It's great to see that BART (San Francisco) has changed their system map back to the way it was in the 70's and 80's. It's more stylistic and diagrammatic than the recent geographically correct map.

See it on www.bart.gov and click on system map.


----------



## BJC450Chicago

Can anyone tell me why I can't post an attachment? The posting rules say that I can't post an attachment.


----------



## Alargule

Me neither. Just upload your file to ImageShack or PhotoBucket and link to it from here.


----------



## RawLee

Not even mods can post attachments. Probably because there is no storage space set aside for it where the forum is hosted. You have to upload it to a different host.


----------



## SE9

This is the most recent map for London.. changes include:

- the DLR extension to Woolwich Arsenal

- no interchange between Bank and Monument station

- no Circle/District line stop at Blackfriars

- Picadilly line stop at Heathrow T5

- No more East London line (next years map will show the Overground replacement)


----------



## SE9

This is the most simplified subway map that has been made for London in recent times.

Changes include:

- River Thames removed

- Explanations for station closures etc. removed

- Zones removed


----------



## Alargule

^^ That map clearly shows the District and Northern lines actually both consist of two different lines. For the District line: a line from Edgware Road to Earl's Court, branching off to Kensington and Wimbledon, and a line from Upminster to Earl's Court, branching off to Wimbledon, Richmond and Ealing Broadway. The Northern line has two distinct main lines, one going through the City; the other one through Tottenham Court Road.
Makes you wonder when they'll split those lines into distinct lines, like the split between the Metropolitan and Hammersmith&City lines which occurred in '87 (?).


----------



## BJC450Chicago

*NEW BART MAP*

It's great to see that BART (San Francisco) has changed their system map back to the way it was in the 70's and 80's. It's more stylistic and diagrammatic than the recent geographically correct map.

NEW MAP


----------



## BJC450Chicago

*OLD BART MAP*

This is old map BART just replaced


----------



## Falubaz

Oh, the old one looks so much better! And BART isnt a very complicated system so they dont need actually to simplify it, in my opinion.


----------



## dl3000

I wonder if the change was just on the website or if they are implementing on the trains. The stations had a colorful version of the second map and in the schedules they had a bare bones schematic of the lines and stations just to show their sequence and relative location. On the trains there were always stick on sections of the map on the part going to SFO because they always changed which lines would continue and at what peak times.


----------



## PelaoTATáN

*This is Metro (subway) de Santiago's Map (Chile)...
16 new stations will be open:
Line 4 (Blue): November 2009
San José de La Estrella
Line 1 (Red): December 2009
Manquehue
Hernando de Magallanes
Los Dominicos
Line 5 (Green): December 2009
Gruta de Lourdes
Blanqueado
Lo Prado
San Pablo
Pudahuel
Line 5 (Green): December 2010
Barrancas
Laguna Sur
Las Parcelas
Monte Tabor
El Sol
General Bueras
Plaza de Maipú









:banana:
*


----------



## quashlo

BJC450Chicago said:


> It's great to see that BART (San Francisco) has changed their system map back to the way it was in the 70's and 80's. It's more stylistic and diagrammatic than the recent geographically correct map.


It looks hideous, if you ask me. The old map isn't a work of art either, but it's marginally better, with the best version being the one inside stations and trains which has more color and shows other rail lines like Muni Metro, Caltrain, ACE, and Capital Corridor. For a small system like BART, there's no need to go diagrammatic, and considering how spread out the network is, it's helpful to actually keep some level of geographical accuracy.



dl3000 said:


> I wonder if the change was just on the website or if they are implementing on the trains.


On the website and at stations, but not inside trains.


----------



## Billpa

The new Bart map is much better- not only does it straighten out the lines but the station names are a bit clearer- not so bunched up.

The Santiago map is quite nice- a good combo of a metro schematic and streets faded in the background to give the rider a geographic location indication.


----------



## Isek

Munich's 2010 maps are out!

Mass Transit

Innercity Metro, Tram and Metrobus

Advanced Plan, scaled with all lines

Night Lines


----------



## elkram

natekrell said:


> I made this map based on DOCUMENTED city sources. If Montreal built everything they ever seriously considered, it would look something like this. The Brossard line is a bit of guesswork, but its based on real plans. The North-Eastern area was supposed to be served by either the #7 White, or a #5 Blue extension, which as you know might still happen. The Dark Green from Frontenac was discussed at the same time as the #3 Red.
> 
> The "added" names are also based on official sources. This map is NOT my "ideal" or anything... just a composite of failed city plans. I added the Train d'Est, as is currently on maps. I also added trains which have been proposed at either end of the Green Line, a while ago.
> 
> This is my first map like this. What do you think? I wanted to see a map "like the STM would make it," no offense to everyone else who has made Montreal maps. Needless to say, a lot of what I've shown here is redundant today, or just implausible.
> -n


I like it no matter how barmy a network it seems.

What's your "DOCUMENTED" source of the 'Brossard line', coz this is the first I'm learning of such a train route? Besides, I don't see how its using the freight-&-intercity-trafficked 151-year-old Victoria Bridge, which in itself by way of alternating liftbridge sections competes with the international St-Lawrence Seaway underneath, makes it worthy of metro designation. Plus, knowing the rounds of cuckoos that've been running this city over the decades, go figure that it would have never dawned on the planners (on-island, that is) to route it into Bonaventure instead of Lionel-Groulx.

The (quote-unquote) tram-train out of Radisson, the Pious-IX line (Line 7), and the direction-Lafleur extension were ditched way back in the '80s. The northern end of the red line was to veer east along the forthcoming, single-tracked, peak-hour-service only Train de l'Est, north of station Crémazie and without interchange, but this "Line 3"was dropped once the city was granted the 1967 world's fair, plus the idea of the de-Lorimier branch of the Green line was ditched in the late '50s at the planning stages of the infant network.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/konya_map.htm


----------



## elkram

A 1967 forecast of what Montreal was to expect come 1982









image from http://emdx.org/rail/metro/futur.php


----------



## Northsider

Ahh yes, I didn't see that one. Much better I think


----------



## Sky Harbor

Here's a map of the Strong Republic Transit System in Manila (LRT/MRT/PNR/Northrail/MRT-7) made by Mithril Cloud. The map of course is not to scale.










The full-resolution map may be found here. Map has been released under the CC-BY-SA 3.0 and GFDL 1.2 licenses.


----------



## Sniper

Porto Alegre, Brazil. VISION / 2050


----------



## mopc

Another, geographical map of São Paulo's current plans for later this decade (2017 they say)


----------



## Sniper

This one is amazing. Almost 900km and 22 lines. Shanghai 2020:


----------



## Alargule

My newest version of the NYC Subway map (click to enlarge):


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/istanbul_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

Rhein-Ruhr area:










http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/rhein_ruhr_map.htm


----------



## Alargule

^^ Now that's really cool. This really shows how interconnected those urban networks are. Good job!


----------



## micro

Yes, i's pretty interesting to spend a day or two there going from city to city only by S-Bahn and LRT lines. You can even continue to Cologne and Bonn that way. 

This inspired me to do what I had in mind for some time: to write down a tour along some interesting lines and stations. It is very long and will probably take you a whole day. Here it is: 

Start in Dortmund Hbf (main station) in the morning and spend 25 EUR for a day ticket for the regional transport throughout the federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia ('SchönerTagTicket NRW Single'). Take the loop of U45 and U46 via Westphalenstadion to Reinoldikirche. Take U44 to Marten Süd. Take S4 to Dorstfeld, then S1 to Universität. Ride the suspended monorail (H-Bahn) around the university campus and back. Continue S1 to Bochum Hbf. Take LRT line 310 to see the extraordinary stations of Lohring, Rathaus and Bochumer Verein. From Hbf, take U35 to Herne Hbf. Take S2 to Altenessen. Take U11 to Messe Süd/Gruga for some interesting stations and go back to Essen Hbf. Take U18 to Mülheim Hbf. Take either S1 or tram 301 to Duisburg Hbf. Take U79 to Meiderich and back, continue U79 to Düsseldorf Oberbilk/Philipshalle. Take S7 to Flughafen Terminal (DUS airport). Take the suspended monorail 'SkyTrain' to Flughafen station. Take S1 to Hbf and S8 or S11 to Wuppertal Vohwinkel and walk the short distance to the station of the famous suspended Schwebebahn (suspended monorail) from 1901. Ride it to Oberbarmen and make occasional stops along the way to see some interesting stations. From Oberbarmen, take either S8 or express line RE7 to Cologne Mülheim. Take LRT line 18 to Slabystr., then 13 to Ehrenfeld. Take 3/4 to Wolffsohnstr. and back to Friesenplatz. Take 16 to Bonn Bad Godesberg. 

For those familiar with the network: Any suggestions on how to improve the tour?


----------



## Alargule

^^ Only thing I miss in your tour is a Biergarten stop...all those lines will make you go thirsty for sure!


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/nagoya_map.htm


----------



## ovem

An Athens metro map made by me:


----------



## poshbakerloo

London Underground...1908!

It was already pretty big by then


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/shenyang_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/venice_map.htm


----------



## Northsider




----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/novosibirsk_map.htm


----------



## dars-dm

^^ I think you will have to remake this map, as Zolotaya Niva staation is going top be opened on October 7


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Northsider said:


>


i would like to see LA in relation to these cities, especially with the newly completed eastern extension of the gold line and the soon to open expo line.


----------



## dl3000

Paris isn't showing the RER which I think would qualify as much as the S Bahn which is shown.


----------



## Northsider

> Paris isn't showing the RER which I think would qualify as much as the S Bahn which is shown.


I don't have a .shp file for the RER, that's all. I would agree with you.



> i would like to see LA in relation to these cities












I have not been on the LA metro, I only added it per request. Every other one shown I have been on.


----------



## mopc

^^ the São Paulo system should include the CPTM lines, which operate exactly like a metro


----------



## Northsider

mopc said:


> ^^ the São Paulo system should include the CPTM lines, which operate exactly like a metro


Acknowledged.


----------



## deasine

Vancouver one has been updated with the addition of the Canada Line connecting downtown, the airport, and Richmond.


----------



## Northsider

^^ Is that finished already? Sheesh, I wish Chicago would get some fire under its ass and build some more rail


----------



## schweitzerdude

*Portland needs updating*

The Portland map needs to be updated to show the green line from Clackamas Town Center to City Center, opened September, 2009.


----------



## deasine

Northsider said:


> ^^ Is that finished already? Sheesh, I wish Chicago would get some fire under its ass and build some more rail


Has been operating since November.


----------



## FDW

Northsider said:


> ^^ Is that finished already? Sheesh, I wish Chicago would get some fire under its ass and build some more rail


They're actually planning for extensions of the Red ,Yellow,and Orange Lines in addition to the Circle line now that they've got most of their maintenance backlog worked through.


----------



## Northsider

FDW said:


> They're actually planning for extensions of the Red ,Yellow,and Orange Lines in addition to the Circle line now that they've got most of their maintenance backlog worked through.


Yea...they've been "planning" that for a while now. I'd be surprised if any of those gets built within the next 25 years.



> Has been operating since November.


Damn, I need to get back there. I love Vancouver


----------



## NvkR

> I don't have a .shp file for the RER, that's all. I would agree with you.


@ Northsider: Is this what you are looking for?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filearis_RER.svg


----------



## Northsider

No. I need a GIS shapefile so that it's properly projected and I can compare across other systems. That might be accurate but I'm pretty sure it has no spatial data (lat / long). I might be able to convert it though.

I'm sure a shp file exists out there, but having no knowledge of French it limits my search options.


----------



## NvkR

OK, my bad. Its pretty hard to find!!


----------



## dl3000

That's really cool. I'm sure you could use a TIF/TFW file since that has geospatial data similar to SHP, not that it helps any since I have no idea where to find one of RER. If 30/10 actually happens, LA will look much less sparse.


----------



## manrush

Would it be accurate to include the S-bahn in a Hamburg metro/subway/MRT map and the S-train in a Copenhagen metro/subway/MRT map?


----------



## DiggerD21

If the RER and S-Bahn are included in the maps of Paris and Berlin, then yes.


----------



## ovem

manrush said:


> Would it be accurate to include the S-bahn in a Hamburg metro/subway/MRT map and the S-train in a Copenhagen metro/subway/MRT map?


Hey, the only reason that Berlin map includes s-bahn is because some parts of it are almost a metro system. RER has nothing to do with metro.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/mumbai_map.htm


----------



## DiggerD21

ovem said:


> Hey, the only reason that Berlin map includes s-bahn is because some parts of it are almost a metro system. RER has nothing to do with metro.


Then the S-Bahn should be included in Hamburg's metro-map as well, as most parts are almost a metro system.


----------



## FREKI

manrush said:


> Would it be accurate to include the S-bahn in a Hamburg metro/subway/MRT map and the S-train in a Copenhagen metro/subway/MRT map?


The S-Tog of Copenhagen falls under the Metro definition.

_"an electric passenger railway in an urban area with high capacity and frequency"_


----------



## micro

FREKI said:


> The S-Tog of Copenhagen falls under the Metro definition.
> 
> _"an electric passenger railway in an urban area with high capacity and frequency"_


Isn't it connected with other railway tracks?


----------



## Spikespiegel

micro said:


> Isn't it connected with other railway tracks?


Only at very few places, usually at the end stations, and only so maintenance workers can access the system. Only exception is Høje Taastrup, where "normal" trains can access the S-train depots, if they are in need of repairs.

Other than that, the S-train system uses it's own tracks. The S-train system is furthermore level-segregated from other railway lines, level-segregated from itself (for example, at Dybbølsbro station, where the southbound A/E-line crosses over the northbound B/C/H line). Finally, the S-train system is also level-segregated from roads and pedestrian paths.


----------



## Northsider

manrush said:


> Would it be accurate to include the S-bahn in a Hamburg metro/subway/MRT map and the S-train in a Copenhagen metro/subway/MRT map?





DiggerD21 said:


> If the RER and S-Bahn are included in the maps of Paris and Berlin, then yes.





ovem said:


> Hey, the only reason that Berlin map includes s-bahn is because some parts of it are almost a metro system. RER has nothing to do with metro.





DiggerD21 said:


> Then the S-Bahn should be included in Hamburg's metro-map as well, as most parts are almost a metro system.





FREKI said:


> The S-Tog of Copenhagen falls under the Metro definition.
> 
> _"an electric passenger railway in an urban area with high capacity and frequency"_





micro said:


> Isn't it connected with other railway tracks?





Spikespiegel said:


> Only at very few places, usually at the end stations, and only so maintenance workers can access the system. Only exception is Høje Taastrup, where "normal" trains can access the S-train depots, if they are in need of repairs.
> 
> Other than that, the S-train system uses it's own tracks. The S-train system is furthermore level-segregated from other railway lines, level-segregated from itself (for example, at Dybbølsbro station, where the southbound A/E-line crosses over the northbound B/C/H line). Finally, the S-train system is also level-segregated from roads and pedestrian paths.


I hate these kinds of arguments. Is it metro or is it streetcar? Is it streetcar or is it trolley? Is it Sbahn or UBhan. Who cares? In my map I've added metros, light rail lines, heck even Venice water taxi lines. If it's a fixed route public transit route I add it to my map of systems (except bus, ugh I hate buses).


----------



## Alargule

^^ +10.000


----------



## micro

Northsider said:


> I hate these kinds of arguments. Is it metro or is it streetcar? Is it streetcar or is it trolley? Is it Sbahn or UBhan. Who cares?


Everybody who wants to create a list. It's metro fans' doom that this argument cannot be avoided and always comes up. :nuts:


----------



## flierfy

Northsider said:


> I hate these kinds of arguments. Is it metro or is it streetcar? Is it streetcar or is it trolley? Is it Sbahn or UBhan. Who cares? In my map I've added metros, light rail lines, heck even Venice water taxi lines. If it's a fixed route public transit route I add it to my map of systems (except bus, ugh I hate buses).


Anyone who uses these system cares. The different design standards have an effect on travel speed and therefore the time people spend on these trains.


----------



## Tyr

Original was too fecking big <_<
Tyne-Wear Metro on a 'huge' map of the area (hacked and slashed)










and since it doesn't seem to have been posted here the regular map


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/pyongyang_map.htm


----------



## soup or man

This will be Los Angeles in 2020 (more or less).









2 lines are under construction (Expo Line Phase 1 and the Gold Line Foothill Extension Phase 1) and 2 lines are approved (Crenshaw Corridor and the Purple Line Westside Extension).


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/dubai_map.htm


----------



## SydneyCity

Is that Dubai?


----------



## aliesperet

SydneyCity said:


> Is that Dubai?


Yes, look at the islands we dutch guys made for them.


----------



## Gadiri

From Moroccan Urban Transport Maps / Cartes Transports Urbains Marocains 

*CASABLANCA *
















*Casablanca regional train network *



*The regional network extension proposed*






*Casablanca bus network *



*Casablanca Tramway * On work !










www.casatramway.ma
VegaM


----------



## Gadiri

From Moroccan Urban Transport Maps / Cartes Transports Urbains Marocains 

*Rabat tramway in 2010*



*Rabat tramway extension proposed*
West Ligne1 2km extension to Hay Riad is approved 



*Bou Regreg - Rabat Salé régional RER *



*Rabat tramway*





*Rabat Tramway *







Documentation sur le Tramway de Rabat-Salé 

*RER project around Rabat *


http://www.aurs.org.ma/def.asp?codelangue=23&info=1207&his=1


----------



## The big smoke e8

London Underground, London Overground, National Rail, Docklands Light Railyway & Croydon Tramlink.

Can anyone find my local station ''Hackney Central''?


----------



## Upminster

Yes, it's just NW of Stratford on the North London Line.


----------



## atomek

London tube extension and development; a nice mural at one of London stations entrence.


----------



## Alargule

^^ I always thought ELL wasn't part of the Tube network any longer?


----------



## Myouzke

China's Big 5 Rapid Transit Systems Current Maps
Shanghai Metro









Beijing Subway









Guangzhou Metro









Hong Kong Mass Transit Railway









Shenzhen Metro


----------



## Silly_Walks

That Hong Kong map is an older one.

The Tuen Mun (West Rail) Line now extends to Hung Hom, and the East Rail Line (Lo Wu / Lok Ma Chau) now terminates at Hung Hom as well.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/boston_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/mecca_map.htm


----------



## micro

I have a new project in the making, which is collecting links of the official maps of all metro systems. I'm now at about 50 maps.

Here's a new page with previews of the maps: Schematic Maps

It's pretty curious to see those maps side by side. I've called the page Schematic Maps as the vast majority of them is schematic. 

What do you think of the page? How can it be improved and can I run into copyright problems? People say copyrights of maps are a serious thing but on the other hand, showing only thumbnails with a copyright note and a link to the original map should be okay.

Preview:


----------



## Falubaz

Micro, this is a great idea to have all of the links in one place!
Bravo! Dont stop working on it. But keep in mind, the official sites sometimes change which might result in a dead links. 

p.s. Sei mir nicht boese von wegen den Tassen. Ich habe am Anfang vergessen, dann war ich faul und jetzt habe meine Kamera wieder zerstoert. Ich muss mir einfach eine neue kaufen, und das ist jetzt echt dringend, also hab Hoffnung


----------



## Silly_Walks

@micro

You're missing the Amsterdam metro map 









http://www.gvb.nl/reizigers/plattegronden/Pages/metrokaart.aspx


----------



## micro

I was starting with the metros with the most stations. Amsterdam will certainly follow.

@Falubaz, Glad that you like it. I'm planning to update regularly and check links automatically.


----------



## micro

57 maps now. 

It would be 60 if I would have found Cairo, Daegu and Mumbai official maps.


----------



## ovem

wow. Your site is amazing! Well done!


----------



## Falubaz

Daegu is here:
http://www.dtro.or.kr/open_content/ko/guidance/cyber_station/main/index.php


----------



## Silly_Walks

micro said:


> I was starting with the metros with the most stations. Amsterdam will certainly follow.
> 
> @Falubaz, Glad that you like it. I'm planning to update regularly and check links automatically.


Ahhh ok 


I think the Shenzhen map might be incomplete.


----------



## micro

Falubaz said:


> Daegu is here:
> http://www.dtro.or.kr/open_content/ko/guidance/cyber_station/main/index.php


Thanks! After clicking around there I even found a schematic map!




Silly_Walks said:


> I think the Shenzhen map might be incomplete.


I coudn't find a better one.


----------



## Silly_Walks

micro said:


> Thanks! After clicking around there I even found a schematic map!
> 
> 
> 
> I coudn't find a better one.


There's one here, but i don't know if it's 100% uptodate (things move fast in China).

http://www.mtrsz.com.cn/eWebEditor/uploadfile/map.jpg

http://www.mtrsz.com.cn/eng/Operation/Map


----------



## Silly_Walks

Or this one, but i think that is a "near future" map.

http://www.szmtr.net/main/template/8349/images/szmtrs.jpg

From:
http://www.szmtr.net/main/index.shtml


----------



## micro

Silly_Walks said:


> There's one here, but i don't know if it's 100% uptodate (things move fast in China).
> 
> http://www.mtrsz.com.cn/eWebEditor/uploadfile/map.jpg
> 
> http://www.mtrsz.com.cn/eng/Operation/Map


Thanks, I'm using these now!


----------



## micro

75 maps now on the page 

and...

@Silly_Walks
...now including Amsterdam (first in the alphabet for now).

@ovem
thx!

EDIT: 80 maps now


----------



## micro

Small change to the page: 
Schematic Maps now includes only a few larger previews of examplary schematic maps and a text about schematic maps.

The small thumbnails are now on another page: 
All Schematic Maps shows thumbnails of schematic maps of about 100 of the biggest and most important metro systems. 

I've noticed that it gets more difficult to find maps the smaller the metro systems are. Many smaller metros have maps in less prominant places on their websites or don't have English versions of their websites or don't even have maps, so I'll stop searching for more maps. 100 (or 99) will suffice for now. :cheers:

*EDIT*: For convenience, here's another page with the same maps ordered by number of stations. The other page is ordered alphabetically.


----------



## Alargule

micro said:


> I have a new project in the making, which is collecting links of the official maps of all metro systems. I'm now at about 50 maps.
> 
> Here's a new page with previews of the maps: Schematic Maps
> 
> It's pretty curious to see those maps side by side. I've called the page Schematic Maps as the vast majority of them is schematic.
> 
> What do you think of the page? How can it be improved and can I run into copyright problems? People say copyrights of maps are a serious thing but on the other hand, showing only thumbnails with a copyright note and a link to the original map should be okay.
> 
> Preview:


I like your initiative, though I think it will be a hell to keep all the maps and links up-to-date once you've got all systems online.

Furthermore, Beck's 1933 map was probably not inspired by an electrical circuit diagram. The diagrammatic line maps in cars would be a more likely candidate.

You could even question whether Beck's map was the _first_ diagrammatic map of any system (the diagrammatic District line map obviously preceded Beck's map by 11 years). In Berlin, a diagrammatic map for the S-Bahn was already used in 1931 (see Mark Ovenden's "metro maps of the world" for more details), which only used 45 and 90 degree angles for the radial lines, and a full circle for the circular S-Bahn line.


----------



## micro

Alargule said:


> Beck's 1933 map was probably not inspired by an electrical circuit diagram.


Thanks for that link. The page behind the link is questionable though because it does not provide any sources. But the "myths" page the quy mentions and his home page provide some more information I will have to read later. As a first measure, I have removed the circuit from my page.


----------



## iron_yuppy

*MANILA RAILWAY MAP*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_Republic_Transit_System


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/tokyo_central_map.htm


----------



## _Night City Dream_

dars-dm said:


> Due to copyright issues Moscow Metro abandons the (in)famous "bike chain" design and is planning to reprint in-car maps. The old design is copyrighted by Metroreklama, which lost its advertising contract with Moscow Metro in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nash Transport



This one is disgusting. Couldn't they have designed something really decent?


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/algiers_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/san_jose_map.htm


----------



## dars-dm

That's pretty interesting news, maybe our map designers will be interested:

*Moscow Metro Map development contest* _(fragments)_
...
Main objectives:
1) Simplifying orientating in the system of lines and stations of Moscow Metro
2) Depicting basic information about others means of public transport with transfer points
3) Depicting necessary information about objects for physically chalennged people
4) Creating possibilities of orienting in the Metro for non-Russian speakers
5) Building the map the way it would be possible to change the amount of information on the map depending on the type of scheme
6) Pilot designing of some elements of the future navigation system for Moscow public transport
...
Things to be included into the basic scheme:
- Stations in operation, with russian and transliterated names. Stations designed for disabled people should be marked
- Lines in operation, with signs
- Transfer nodes between stations in operation
- Monorail road, with stations and transfer points to the Metro
- Moskva and Yauza rivers, with right placement relatively to stations
- Transfer points in operation to railroad terminals (with terminal names), railroad stations (no names), Schelkovo bus terminal, express buses (901-904), aeroexpress trains and buses to airports (naming the airport)
- Park&Ride services in operation
- Lines and stations to be opened in 2013
- Map legend, russian+english
- Moscow metro contact information (telephones, site, QR code of the site)
- Name of the scheme, russian+english
- Logo of the author, not more than 0,7% of the area, shorter than 5cm
...
Works should be sent until 2012/12/23. Next step, the judging commision will choose 2 to 6 finalists. The final round is online poll (2013/1/10-17).

Judging commision:
1. Andrey Karmatsky, Yandex Maps
2. Robert Schwandl, Urbanrail.net
3. Vladimir Sviridenkov, metro.molot.ru
4. Mark Ovenden, Transit Maps of the World
5. Ilya Varlamov, City Projects
6. Alexey Mityaev, Moscow Department for Transport
7. Sergey Poletaev, better known as sturman
8. A representative from Moscow Metro

Full text here (russian): http://dt.mos.ru/Doc/media/2012-11-01.brif.pdf


----------



## Alargule

^^ Wow, that's an interesting approach. Is the map that wins the contest meant to be the official replacement of the current official map?


----------



## dars-dm

^^yes, that map will replace the older one.


----------



## Antje

Interesting, but it would take a long time to figure out which station is step-free or not. Also, does others means of public transport mean buses as well, in addition to railways?


----------



## dars-dm

^^:Step-free stations are known and written in an additional document, as well as transfer points to buses, railways and aeroexpresses.
http://dt.mos.ru/Doc/media/2012-11-01.prilozhenie.k.brifu.pdf


----------



## micro

Whoever wants to design a new map and send it in, please (please!) keep the Circle Line circular!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Official Baku metro map:


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/volgograd_map.htm


----------



## Alargule

^^ Anti-aliasing has been around for at least the last ten years or so, you know...


----------



## Plus JV

Very interesting & impressive


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/cagliari_map.htm


----------



## marciomaco

Porto Metro Map


----------



## boy8293

*Delhi Metro Map*

*View Large Map * -->http://www.seacitymaps.com/metro_map/delhi_metro_map.htm


----------



## Barthje88

Although not the new official metro map for the Moscow metro I would like to share my contribution for the metro map competition. I, unfortunately, did not make it to the final three, on which the public can vote in order to become the new official Moscow metro scheme. Nevertheless, I still wanted that my design could be viewed by the public.

Due to the limited time available the map came not completely out as wished, nevertheless in mine opinion good enough to compete, because a rework would have taken to long. Some of the displayed information was obliged by the competition rules, for example the station names of intercity stations, as well as the bus lines (including the numbers) of the airport feeder lines and express lines (901-904).

The chosen font is Futura rounded, Futura was the font of the 1980 Moscow Olympics, and the rounded appearance stands for the boldness of Russia and Moscow. 

I am very curious to your opinions.


Moscow metro map competition by iBarth, on Flickr


----------



## Spassky

*The finalists of а contest for the new official Moscow metro map*

Informational agency "RIA Novosty":








(bigger)

Art. Lebedev Studio:








(bigger)

Designer Ilya Birman:








(bigger)

The winner will be chosen by an internet voting.


----------



## Tubeman

Definitely the first one

The mixture of the perfect circle and the vertical / horizontal / 45 degree lines jars... It's poor design.

The first one which is purely vertical / horizontal / 45 degree lines is much more aesthetically pleasing to my eye.


----------



## micro

^^ I don't agree. 

Number 3 for me!

A metro circle line is something special in every city that has such a remarkable line, even more so in Moscow, where it is indeed almost circular geographically, and one of the most important lines. 

A circle is the most perfect of all geometrical shapes and it combines very well with the straight lines and 45° angles, making up for a nice contrast that adds style to the map. 

Forcing such a circle line into 45° angles, in my olpinion, is nerdy and inept.

Number 2's circular transfer structures look a little awkward.


----------



## boy8293

*Beijing Subway Map 2013*

*Beijing Subway Map 2013*

*Click Here for Full Size*


*Click Here for Full Size*


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is map of Copenhagen to suplement my recent post with current, UC and future rail lines in Copenhagen.

The yellow line is the light rail system that has just been funded and waiting to go into construction phase.

The red line is S-train.

The blue line is the Metro. 
The line from Ny ellebjerg to the circle line is only under study.
The loop north of v/Orientkaj is only a proposal and so its the line from København H to v/Prags Boulevard.


The green lines are commuter and intercity trains.
There is a minor mistake, Near Køge (in the south of the map) the commuter trains will cross the S-trains between Ølby and Køge Nord and not between Ølby and Køge.

All the dotted lines are either under construction or in study.













Some other future projects are not included on this map.

The S-train will probably be extended from Høje Taastrup to Roskilde when the new Copenhagen - Ringsted line (the green dotted line) because there is 4 tracks between Høje Taastrup and Roskilde and the proposal is to let the S-train take over the 2 northern tracks.

The S-train will probably also take over the Kystbanen (Øresund train) commuter line between Klampenborg and Helsingør. 

Where the Øresund train from Sweden will terminate is unsure but Østerport or Klampenborg is very likely.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/suzhou_map.htm


----------



## boy8293

*Istanbul Metro and Tram Network Map*
Full Size ---->http://www.seacitymaps.com/metro_map/istanbul_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## boy8293

*Kolkata Metro Map - India*

*FullSize ----> *http://www.seacitymaps.com/metro_map/kolkata_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## boy8293

*Chengdu Metro Map - China

Full Size -->*http://www.seacitymaps.com/china/chengdu_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## boy8293

*Xi'an Metro Map 2013 *

*Click Here for Full Size*

http://www.seacitymaps.com/china/xian_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## boy8293

*Nanjing Metro Map 2013*

*Nanjing Metro Map 2013 *

*Click Here for Full Size*

http://www.seacitymaps.com/china/nanjing_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## boy8293

*Shanghai Metro Map 2013 *

*Click Here for Full Size*

http://www.seacitymaps.com/china/shanghai_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## kasztelan54

Warsaw Underground Network Map








red - 1st line (1983-2008)
blue - 2nd line under construction (2010-2014/2015)
white points - stations


----------



## boy8293

*Taipei Metro Map 2013*

*CLICK HERE FOR FULL SIZE*










*CLICK HERE FOR FULL SIZE*


----------



## micro

Boy, when will you start making maps for non-Asian metros?


----------



## boy8293

micro said:


> Boy, when will you start making maps for non-Asian metros?


i will make it soon with some city in Europe.


----------



## Alargule

Very nice maps indeed! The uniform style makes comparison between different metro systems way easier.

If you were to create such a map for every single metro city in the world, these maps could act as a good competitor for the Urbanrail.net maps


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/constantine_map.htm


----------



## Swede

boy8293 said:


> i will make it soon with some city in Europe.


Could you try Stockholm (including u/c extensions)? The current official map is bad and becomes one of the worst ones with how the LRT extension is drawn.


----------



## dars-dm

Have you heard about this blog on transit maps? http://transitmaps.tumblr.com/


----------



## friedrichstrasse

Official map of Milan metro, 1988.


----------



## friedrichstrasse

Map of Milan metro on a train, 2013:


----------



## Arnorian

I've redone the map to fix mistakes:










larger version


----------



## Arnorian

In case this hasn't been posted before, London tube map with individual routes.


----------



## Arnorian

My map of NYC subway got featured in the web-branch of the magazine _The Atlantic_ called _The Atlantic Cities_:

Transit Map of the Day: See the NYC Subway System From Above


----------



## Alargule

^^


> [...] a self-professed metro system geek [...]




Great! I also saw your contribution to transitmaps.tumblr.com.


----------



## city_thing

Arnorian said:


> My map of NYC subway got featured in the web-branch of the magazine _The Atlantic_ called _The Atlantic Cities_:
> 
> Transit Map of the Day: See the NYC Subway System From Above


That's awesome! Congratulations, really happy for you.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Metro and underground tramway in Brussels:









http://weblog.zoover.nl/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/metrobrussel.jpg




*Extremely detailed map on the Brussels metro and integrated tram/lightrail network:*
http://carto.metro.free.fr/documents/CartoMetroTramBruxelles.v1.1.pdf

The fat underlying grey lines are not roads or motorways but railways.


----------



## dars-dm

Moscow metro & rail from above:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dars-dm/view/1401682/
original http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/396691.html


----------



## Alargule

Great 3d metro map by Bruno Imbrizi, showing 'real time' train movements along the lines of the London Tube:

http://brunoimbrizi.com/experiments/#/07


----------



## micro

Looks good but cannot be quite "real-time" since you can change the speed.


----------



## dars-dm

large


----------



## Alargule

I wonder: why does line 4 have much shorter distances between stations outside of the circle line, when compared to other lines? Is the built up area denser, perhaps?


----------



## dars-dm

It's on-ground and it was easier and cheaper to build larger number of stations than on underground lines.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/florence_map.htm


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

dars-dm said:


> Moscow metro & rail from above:
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dars-dm/view/1401682/
> original http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/396691.html


Nice. I've done a similar one of Milan metro + rail


----------



## Arnorian

These are similar composite maps for Portland and Salt Lake City:


----------



## Arnorian

Rotated lines of Chichago's L superimposed onto the map of New York with subway lines in white:


----------



## Alargule

Quite interesting to see that the L covers about the same area in Chicago as the subway does in NYC, but with a much less dense network.


----------



## Thorum

Ninja'd


----------



## Arnorian

Yes. Stations are less dense too, and little express lines in Chicago.


----------



## Arnorian

Paris


----------



## Arnorian

Literally underground parts of London's Underground in gray.


----------



## Arnorian

Map by Dmitry Goloub


----------



## Falubaz

This map look indeed very nice! It it an official one? Can you get in printed version at the metro stations in Milano?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Like in Moscow, in Boston was held contest for best design of Metro Map. It was won by Russian (Georgia-born) designer Mikhail (Michael) Kvrivishvili who lives in Moscow and works at Artemy Lebedev's Studio. His project got more than 6000 of the 17000 votes. This year he also participated in the contest for best design for Moscow Metro Map, but his project was rejected. 

Here are works of other pretenders:
http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/?id=27169









Bostonmagazine


----------



## Arnorian

Falubaz said:


> This map look indeed very nice! It it an official one? Can you get in printed version at the metro stations in Milano?


It's not official. But you can print it out in A3 format, author made it available in .pdf here:
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Milan-Metro-Map/7420365

Larger printout:


----------



## Arnorian

AlekseyVT said:


> Like in Moscow, in Boston was held contest for best design of Metro Map. It was won by Russian (Georgia-born) designer Mikhail (Michael) Kvrivishvili who lives in Moscow and works at Artemy Lebedev's Studio.


Here is a great map of Boston's RT network by Cameron Booth. He wasn't willing to take part in the contest because MBTA takes full ownership of the submissions, with no pay.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Arnorian said:


> He wasn't willing to take part in the contest because MBTA takes full ownership of the submissions, with no pay.


However, as I previously wrote, it's need to realize that victory in such contests is a good advertising of own works. For example, I absolutely sure that nobody in Boston heard about Mikhail Kvrivishvili before this contest and only few specialists in Moscow knew about him. So, now his name became much more famous. I guess this guy can expect more orders in near future. More orders - more money.

So, victories in such contests can indirectly increase profit of winners.

*Mikhail Kvrivishvili:*


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/fortaleza_map.htm


----------



## Scrapernab2

http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/fileadmin/media/Dateien/plaene/pdf/netz13_A4_Englisch.pdf


----------



## friedrichstrasse

A map of Milan metro as planned in 1956:


----------



## 5ilham

Jakarta Metropolitan Area (Jabodetabek) Commuter Train Map. (unofficial)


----------



## narkelion

Since something Changed since 2007 (very few things...), here's the *actual* Rome (Roma) subway map:










Actually, the yellow line is just an old tram line, and the green one is more like a urban railway. Light blue is a good mix between urban railway and metro line (metro trains, metro-like stations but 15 minutes between one and another vehicle...).

Planned:










As you can see, two more lines should be added: Line C (Under costruction, open in 2014 first branch) and Line D (stopped for now).

PS = sorry for the size of pics...


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Alargule

Are you Andrew Smithers?


----------



## :jax:

I think you might be interested in this thread, and related maps:



> *Presenting maps and geographical information — tips and best practices
> *This thread is about finding and spreading the best ways and tools for creating and collaborating on improving maps, both realistic ones and abstract ones like metro maps, and other geographic (re)presentations.


----------



## Arnorian

Alargule said:


> Are you Andrew Smithers?


No, if the map were mine I would say so.


----------



## Alargule

Just wondering...


----------



## :jax:

From Presenting maps and geographical information — tips and best practices



:jax: said:


> Here is another metro map, this one with travel time between stations.


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Alargule

Ah, made in Visio.

I believe we have another Transitmaps follower


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Arnorian

http://www.mta.info/maps/RegionalDiagram.pdf


----------



## Gil

The critique of the previous map on the Transit Maps tumblr that the NYC subway lines use up the same colours assigned to the NJT Rail lines could easily be resolved by using different line types. The subway isn't quite the same as commuter rail. Would a hollowed-out line for NJT work since it's not quite subway frequency?


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Isek

Did we got this one so far? 

*Munich, Germany 2014*








MVV-Netzplan2014


----------



## Arnorian

An excellent Île-de-France regional transit map:




























Source: Official STIF vianavigo site — PDF download

via http://transitmaps.tumblr.com/


----------



## zidar fr

I have completed a new set of schematic metro maps for 12 cities using INAT standard
You can see them all in higher resolution on *www.inat.fr*

Barcelona










Beijing










Berlin










London










Madrid










Mexico










Moscow










Paris










New York City










Seoul










Shanghai










Tokyo


----------



## Alargule

Wow! That must have taken you a lot of work!

I see some really nice and out-of-the-box concepts implemented in your maps, e.g. the way you managed to compact the vast network of the NYC subway, or the structuring of the Paris Metro network by displaying the 2 and 6 lines as two halves of a full circle.


----------



## :jax:

zidar fr said:


> I have completed a new set of schematic metro maps for 12 cities using INAT standard


INAT standard would be this?



> EASY TO READ
> The croweded central area of most cities is enlarged to make room for the multiplicity of lines and connecting stations.
> 
> A standard set of symbol is applied to all maps : line colors, stations, connections, line and station labeling.
> 
> Line angles are gently curved for a smooth familiar look.
> 
> EASY TO MEMORIZE
> All lines are represented vertical, horizontal, or 45° inclined.
> 
> Most lines feature no more than 5 bends on their entire length.
> 
> Highly symbolic shapes are used for specific features:
> 
> Rings: circle (Moscow, Paris), rectangle (Beijing, Shanghai), stadium shaped (Berlin, Seoul), parallelogram (London)
> 
> Regularly spaced straight parallel lines in gridded street pattern cities (New York, Mexico)
> 
> Symmetry (Moscow)
> 
> Specific shapes (Madrid)
> 
> EASY TO USE
> All text is labelled in both local and Latin characters.
> 
> The maps are design so as to be legible on small sized prints for pocket use and suitable for display on a wide array of supports.


----------



## zidar fr

@Alargule

Nights of work indeed 

NYC was tough to fit in a square, especially Brooklyn.
In Paris lines 2 and 6 had been sometimes represented as a circle on advertising material decades ago, but anyway I always felt it formed a ring. They actually follow razed XVIII century city walls, replaced by boulevards, a true ring.



:jax: said:


> INAT standard would be this?


Exactly. Took me quite some time to define it and set the nomenclature for lines, labels and stations.


----------



## Arnorian

Incredible work! I just saw the Tumblr's Transit Map's review. Amazing!


----------



## zidar fr

Thank you 

And the review on Tumblr's Transit Map's is great.


----------



## Arnorian

You got on Daily Mail Online:
*
The universal Underground map: How city Tube maps would look if they were all designed the same way*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...ube-maps-look-designed-way.html#ixzz2yaBVs8t3 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...map-How-city-Tube-maps-look-designed-way.html

And Indenpendent:

*Architect Jug Cerovic creates standardised tube maps for the world's major metropolises*

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...or-the-worlds-major-metropolises-9252491.html


----------



## zidar fr

and Slate

I'm really happy to see how many people like the maps


----------



## city_thing

I think I saw it on The Guardian as well, it was on my Facebook feed and I recognised it.

Well done! Very happy for you.


----------



## Newcastle Historian

*Newcastle upon Tyne*

*The TYNE AND WEAR METRO Map . . .*










The Tyne and Wear Metro opened in stages, from August 1980 onward. These (now rare) early maps reflect the system as it gradually opened, and also includes two "pre-opening" versions of the MAP. Below we therefore show The evolution of the METRO MAP from 1969 to the present day.

Many of us are familiar with the famous 'diagramatic' style Metro Map, on the walls of station platforms, etc. But, we often don't notice the subtle changes that have been made to it, over the years. Mind, some of the changes have not exactly been 'subtle' as the map responded (in the early years of the Metro, particularly) to the ever-expanding system, as new stretches were opened, post 11th August 1980 . . .

*1 - 1969 (Pre-system opening) the original Tyneside PTE proposed route, from "Rapid Transit for Tyneside" published by Tyneside PTE*










*2 - 1971 (still pre-opening) and the 'diagramatic' map first appears. NOTE, the station called 'Osborne', in between West Jesmond and Jesmond stations. This map is from 'Public Transport on Tyneside, a Plan for the People', by Tyneside PTE.*










*3 - 10th August 1980, the Metro opens and its first public-use map shows that only the 'Haymarket to Tynemouth' (Yellow Line) stretch is open.*










*4 - April 1981, the 'Haymarket to Bank Foot' stretch (Green Line) opens*










*5 - October 1981, The Metro bridge opens (Royal opening on 6th November) and the lines extend through Monument (for the first time) and on to Heworth. The 'Red Line' for peak day-time journies, is also added to the map. *










*6 - 1982, the riverside part of the Yellow Line from Tynemouth, through the second level at Monument, to St James' opens.*










*7 - 1982, the Green Line is extended from Heworth to South Shields, and the second 'peak day-time' line (the Blue Line) between St James' and North Shields, is added to the map.*










*8 - 1985, Kingston Park and Pelaw stations are added and a 'mark' for the future Palmersville station can be seen on the map.*










*9 - 17th November 1991, the line to Newcastle Airport opens and is added to the map, on the Green Line.*










*10 - Here in the year 2000, showing the Sunderland extension (The 'South Hylton Line' to be more correct) * *under construction . . . *











*11 - The extension to Sunderland opens, and the map changes considerably. The 'sloping line' of the South Gosforth to Gateshead stretch is straightened, the two 'peak time' lines (Red & Blue lines) are gone, and the yellow line now diverts off at Pelaw, down to South Hylton.*










*12 - One thing I hadn't noticed until 'right now', is that they have re-introduced the SLOPING LINE of the central section of the map, in today's current map . . but this time it is sloping the other way!*










_I hope you found these evolving 'Metro Maps' (as the system was planned, then started and then extended over the years) of interest._

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402998
.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Very cool history-set. Thanks for showing us this!


----------



## Wunderknabe

I, too have made a new plan for Berlin's U/S-Bahn grid.









BIGGER

I basicly follow the same approach as zidar_fr but went even further in making the plan more simple and easier to read. In this thread I wrote a longer comparison:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113409762&postcount=580


----------



## micro

^^ Looks great, but how about making the circle circular?

And dashed lines usually stand for future extensions.


----------



## Wunderknabe

Well, the intention to this plan was to simplifiy the lines. To make the S-Bahnring a circle would introduce a symetry that the real city does not have (and also not the railroad system).

When I change the S-Bahn-Ring to a circle or a octogon or another regular and symetric shape it would mean to make certain lines more complex again,
because with such a strong symetry there should be other concentric circles in the design and/or lines that follow the axis of the circle.

However, showing the Stadtbahn (the S-Bahn between Westkreuz and Ostkreuz) NOT as a straight line with no bends allows to show a lot of other lines very elegantly with no bends at all. Also in reality the Stadtbahn is no straight line.

But its a good idea that I really put a lot of thought into too. These are 2 earlier versions where I had an octogon for the s-bahnring as a base (and even a square in the second one):

http://www.silizium-net.de/zeug/octo.gif
http://www.silizium-net.de/zeug/octo-square.gif

However, I don't think its as elegant as the non-symetrical versions, because the real system is not symetrical either.
But anyway, its really a decision if you want to take the S-Bahn-Ring as a base for the whole plan and subordinate anything to that or abandon this idea and just try to simplify all lines as I did.


----------



## elliot42

Question: how come there isn't a straight line connection between potzdamer platz and zoo. garten? I know there's a big park between them, but wouldn't that be the quickest route between the two stations?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels Railway lines on an aerial; South is up, North is down.
I tried to be a accurate as possible. The lines going in the countryside might be off a little and most lines left center of this picture are below ground.
I'm also going to do the Brussels Metro on the same picture.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels Metro also added on the map.
The dotted yellow line is not full blown metro like the other lines but Pre-Metro. It's basically a lightrail line that goes below ground in the city center.

Red- Line 1
Orange-Line 2
Yellow- Pre metro line 3 and 4
Green- Line 5
Blue Line 6

Scheme map to compaire: (note that both maps are upside down from eachother.


----------



## Wunderknabe

elliot42 said:


> Question: how come there isn't a straight line connection between potzdamer platz and zoo. garten? I know there's a big park between them, but wouldn't that be the quickest route between the two stations?


Well, there is: take the U2 

Or do you mean a physical straight line? In that case I see no use of a subway through a park.

Also Potsdamer Platz is not one of the most frequently used stations.


----------



## Swede

zidar fr said:


> I have completed a new set of schematic metro maps for 12 cities using INAT standard
> You can see them all in higher resolution on *www.inat.fr*


Please, please, please do Stockholm next. The current map is a horror of bad design: http://sl.se/ficktid/karta/vinter/SL_Spårtrafik.pdf
Just look at that line 22 (LRT/tram), how it handles the extensions... 
note: line 22 will also very soon be extended to a transfer with L25 at Sickla and the commuter rail lines will get a new tunnel under the central city, in effect replacing Karlberg with Odenplan (i.e. creating a new transfer station to the Green subway) and the commuter station Centralen will be replaced by one called "City" that has the same location/conenctions map-wise. Oh, and S7 will be extended one stop westwards to T-Centralen/City.

Qutie a few changes coming, and the ones already happning are already breaking the map badly. No word from the transit agency on a new map being on the way though - and i've asked them a couple of times.


----------



## friedrichstrasse

*Graphic designer Massimo Vignelli dies at 83*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20140527/us-obit-vignelli/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage


----------



## IanCleverly

Shortlist.com said:


> Commuting from A to B on a major city’s underground system is regularly fraught with perspiration, pushing and panic attacks.
> 
> Thankfully, the A and B found in the latest work of French artist Pauline Detavernier, mixing parts of subway lines found in Paris, London and Moscow with Latin and Cyrillic alphabets, offers an altogether less troublesome journey entirely.


Further images available Here


----------



## DKF01

I did this a while ago

The unoffical Train/Metro/tram map of Lisbon Region.



DKF01 said:


>


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ The map is too small and the writing is too large.


----------



## Silly_Walks

^^

Funniest shit I read all day, that there.


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Petr

our user *deviloper* scheme of the Warsaw rail transit

green - *K*oleje *M*azowieckie (Masovian Railways)

grey - *T*ramways

dark red - *W*arszawska *K*olej *D*ojazdowa (Warsaw Commuter Railway)

*S1, S2, S3, S9* - *S*zybka *K*olej *M*iejska (City Rapid Railway/S-bahn)

*M1, M2* - *M*etro


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

*Seoul metro map*


----------



## IanCleverly

Made by user 'Javier' over at the New York City Transit Forums website Thread


----------



## mopc

New Sao Paulo map at Urbanrail.net










http://www.urbanrail.net/am/spau/sao-paulo-map.htm


----------



## Triple C

Anyone knows what happened to cityrailtransit.com? It haven't get any updates for 15 months.


----------



## Arnorian

I've backuped the site in case its hoster removes it.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Koekskensmonster, a Belgian forumer, made this splendid map of all lines on the Belgian rail network:

Here is the full map in pdf.
http://f.cl.ly/items/003l3q2X363X0C3z1k0Y/Belgium rail connections diagram.pdf

Brussels example:


----------



## Sameboat

sotonsi said:


> ^^ You forgot that the colour scheme for the background hides half the lines...
> 
> That is an awful map!


Indeed, the white rims of the lines also hurt my eyes due to high contrast of details on vibrant background (it would be less problematic on light/white background). This map showcases style (as well as laziness) over substance.


----------



## Sameboat

I slap myself in the face for arguing Night Tube map should straighten all kinks. My version for Wikimedia doesn't, so to justify this I set 10% opacity of all irrelevant objects as background.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/rio_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/beijing_map.htm


----------



## Sameboat

Complete rework of someone's concentric ringy London Overground diagram. Making this map killed lot of my brain cells and gave me wrist pain because so many calculations of the path data of the kinks. I don't know how much easier this can be done in professional vector graphic editors like AI, but hand-coding this seemingly simple diagram was so tedious which I don't want to try again.


----------



## naimabep

Sameboat said:


> Complete rework of someone's concentric ringy London Overground diagram. Making this map killed lot of my brain cells and gave me wrist pain because so many calculations of the path data of the kinks. I don't know how much easier this can be done in professional vector graphic editors like AI, but hand-coding this seemingly simple diagram was so tedious which I don't want to try again unless get paid handsomely.


what program did you used to make the map? I normally use Inkscape because its free.


----------



## Sameboat

naimabep said:


> what program did you used to make the map? I normally use Inkscape because its free.


Notepad++


----------



## Brenda goats

The Walking tube map....

How long it takes to walk between stations on street level.


----------



## Alargule

^^ Mega big picture is too mega big.


----------



## :jax:

Sameboat said:


> Notepad++


You are really handcoding. In my limited experience I have used Inkscape because it hasn't garbled the sourcecode (an absolute requirement), but I don't know if it still would be the case in a more complicated graph. 

You might be interested in this thread: Presenting maps and geographical information — tips and best practices

Web pages has (in principle) a successful three-part model, HTML that defines structure/content, CSS that determines display, and JS that manages interaction. Again in principle SVG has the same model.

I would like to have defined a template for metro maps, using the same type of code elements (elements, attributes, class names, metadata...) to describe the same thing (stations, interchange stations, lines, states: under construction, planned, under maintenance...). 

If the template is well defined, any metro map (and probably most metro-like maps, like train network and bus maps) could be drawn using the same template. The immediate benefit is that any interactivity or functionality code for this template would work not just on one map, but all. 

It would also lead to, or at least allow, a certain consistency, though style and layout would still be in the hand of the map maker.


----------



## Sameboat

:jax: said:


> You are really handcoding. In my limited experience I have used Inkscape because it hasn't garbled the sourcecode (an absolute requirement), but I don't know if it still would be the case in a more complicated graph.
> 
> You might be interested in this thread: Presenting maps and geographical information — tips and best practices
> 
> Web pages has (in principle) a successful three-part model, HTML that defines structure/content, CSS that determines display, and JS that manages interaction. Again in principle SVG has the same model.
> 
> I would like to have defined a template for metro maps, using the same type of code elements (elements, attributes, class names, metadata...) to describe the same thing (stations, interchange stations, lines, states: under construction, planned, under maintenance...).
> 
> If the template is well defined, any metro map (and probably most metro-like maps, like train network and bus maps) could be drawn using the same template. The immediate benefit is that any interactivity or functionality code for this template would work not just on one map, but all.
> 
> It would also lead to, or at least allow, a certain consistency, though style and layout would still be in the hand of the map maker.


I've already shared the template in my Wikimedia Commons user page. Now just the question of refining and spreading it.

Also I think any SVG map should not be only visually legible, but it should incorporate some interactivity to enhance its usability. If you open the source SVG (not the PNG preview generated by Wikimedia) in Firefox/Chrome/Safari, hovering or tapping the line will highlight it. In my complete TfL rail map the line will blink but the animation drains mobile battery quickly.

Sadly IE refuses to support it and Chrome is talking about deprecating this functionality.


----------



## :jax:

I should probably have done the same. Instead I put my ideas on a now-defunct blog platform, and have later moved it to another. Back in 2011 I cleaned up the then Wikipedia Beijing metro map, but didn't get hold of the maintainer.

The style sheet wasn't particularly brilliant, but is showed some ideas


Code:


:lang(en) {
          font-family: 'Verdana', sans-serif;
        }

	:lang(zh) {
	   font-family: 'SimHei', sans-serif;
        }
	
        g#Title :lang(en) {
          font-size: 27px;
	}
	
	 g#Title :lang(zh) {
          font-size: 42px;
	}

	.line-name {
	    font-family: 'Verdana-Bold', sans-serif;
	    font-size: 30px;
	}

        .line-name:lang(en) {
	    font-family: 'Verdana', sans-serif;
	    font-size: 21px;
        }
	
        .line-name:lang(zh) {
	    font-family: 'SimHei', sans-serif;
	    font-size: 24px;
        }

        .open-date:lang(en) {
           font-family: 'ArialMT';
	   font-size: 18px;
        }
        .open-date:lang(zh) {
	   font-size: 21px;
        }
	
        .station {
            fill: white;
	    stroke-width: 2px;
	    stroke: black;
        }

        .station-name:lang(en) {
	    font-size: 14px;
        }

        .station-name:lang(zh) {
           font-size: 18px;
        }

        .station-name:lang(en) {
           font-size: 14px;
        }

        .station-name:lang(zh) {
           font-size: 18px;
        }
	
	path, polyline, line {
	    stroke-width: 7px; stroke-dasharray: none; 
	}	
	
	.planned path, .planned polyline, .planned line {
	     stroke-width: 3px; stroke-dasharray: 24,6; 
	}
	.planned .station  {stroke: #666}
	.planned .station-name {fill: #666}

Basically I: 

Removed redundant code, including most unused ids
Removed all hard-coded colour and style, replacing them with id and class (and lang)
Gave each metro line an id (either #line-N or pinyin-derived), with given colour
Gave future lines/stations a class (.planned) and style
Supported a bilingual legend, Chinese (zh) and English (en)


----------



## SounderBruce

Seattle Subway, a non-profit transit advocacy group, occasionally makes its own maps showing its vision of what Seattle's light rail system should look like. Here's their newest map:










Dual-stroke lines (with a white separator down the middle) are already being built/planned by Sound Transit (the agency in charge of building the system) and the rest are just proposals for next year's ballot measure.


----------



## bloganista

^^
Quite awful isn't it.
Why all the small kinks in the lines?
They're pointless.


----------



## Sameboat

^^^^
I am more bothered by the counter-intuitive informational hierarchy: Hollow lines for existing/WIP railways but solid lines for suggestion. The usages should be swapped.


----------



## dimlys1994

Russian Yandex Metro app released new map - Istanbul transport map (metro, trams, Marmaray, BRT). Unfortunately, all explanations of service changes are in Turkish:
https://itunes.apple.com/ru/app/andeks.metro/id392589075?mt=8


image by dimlys46, on Flickr


----------



## Sameboat

Last update of my alternative TfL rail map provides a switch (at the upper left corner) to highlight all rail interchanges for all 6 major airports for London including the buses from Watford Junction for Heathrow and Luton. I tried my best to double check the info but there could be still bit of errors hopefully some kind soul can point them out for me.

This notation is hidden from the base map unless manually activated because those highlights are needlessly distracting for those who don't need the info about airport links.

This update also demonstrates how this map can be expanded for adding more info like accessibility or fare zones.


----------



## bloganista

^^
Crossrail just looks like an add-on feature.


----------



## ukraroad

In the Istambul map, M is an underground, T is a tram and F a funicular


----------



## Sameboat

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Sameboat/sandbox2

Not really any rail map but I made a petit Lua module to locate each RGB hex values on a linear color spectrum to check how evenly the livery colors of each system spread. Currently I have only completed Hong Kong, London, Moscow and Paris. You can edit my sandbox2 page to add more systems, or copy the markups to your own English Wikipedia user sandbox. (If you want to try it in other Wikimedia sister project, you need to copy my sandbox module and probably the Argument module as well to your home Wikimedia project.)


----------



## zidar fr

When I drew my first map of the London Underground I deliberately chose not to represent the commuter services but only the metro lines. I was aware of their existence of course, the dedicated TfL map shows them all, but I thought it was just too big of a challenge at the time. 

Today after a couple of years working on London with numerous iterations I finally decided to give it a go. I am happy to present you with the *complete map* of the London rail network (and some boats  ) built in INAT style:












The original image is too large for the forum view, you can check it here:
www.inat.fr/metro/london/


----------



## Sameboat

zidar fr said:


> When I drew my first map of the London Underground I deliberately chose not to represent the commuter services but only the metro lines. I was aware of their existence of course, the dedicated TfL map shows them all, but I thought it was just too big of a challenge at the time.
> 
> Today after a couple of years working on London with numerous iterations I finally decided to give it a go. I am happy to present you with the *complete map* of the London rail network (and some boats  ) built in INAT style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original image is too large for the forum view, you can check it here:
> www.inat.fr/metro/london/


Great effort which I would never attempt. Just so your know the footbridge joining the platforms of Hackney Downs and Hackney Central has been completed so they can be drawn like the integral station (Bank-Monument).


----------



## ukraroad

@Sameboat: will you download this map onto Wikimedia and then insert into the article about the metro


----------



## Sameboat

ukraroad said:


> @Sameboat: will you download this map onto Wikimedia and then insert into the article about the metro


Yes, if the image is licensed under the Creative Commons Attribution (give the creator's name recognition when used elsewhere) Share Alike (redistribution and/or alteration must retain the exact same license) or released into the Public Domain (creator retains no right at all except Moral Rights, but that does not apply on all sorts of media, depending on the individual country's laws).


----------



## zidar fr

@Sameboat
Thanks for the kind words and information, I'll update the map


----------



## Muiderpoort

As I've always been frustrated about the maps available for Mexico City I decided to make one myself:

https://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2015/12/03/MetrodelaCiudaddeMexico.png









A bigger version can be foundhere.

My aim was to make map cleaner than all existing ones in order to make navigation easier. As I find navigating from a start to an end point the most valuable part of a good map, so I tried to that rather than make it geographically hyper-accurate.

Any critic is welcome.


----------



## Sameboat

Muiderpoort said:


> As I've always been frustrated about the maps available for Mexico City I decided to make one myself:
> 
> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2015/12/03/MetrodelaCiudaddeMexico.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger version can be foundhere.
> 
> My aim was to make map cleaner than all existing ones in order to make navigation easier. As I find navigating from a start to an end point the most valuable part of a good map, so I tried to that rather than make it geographically hyper-accurate.
> 
> Any critic is welcome.


Pretty neat, if less stylish. The oval terminus icon isn't my cup of tea though. Because you have already added the line icons at the end of the termini, it's acceptable to use the same generic circular station icon. Clarity-wise, I think something can be done to improve Pantitlan so that lines 5 and A don't look like a single continuous line.

If I am to modify upon your map. I would replace all terminus icons with the line number/letter icons. For Pantitlan, use a horizontal stadium shape, long enough to contain all line icons, so they don't scatter arbitrarily around the interchange icon. That also means lines 5 and A would be slightly moved rightward to avoid the concern I mentioned above. This also means the size of the line icons would need to be reduced slightly.


----------



## zaphod

You are missing Line 12, which is a couple years old.


----------



## Abbendymion

Also, the line you labeled "9" is in fact #3, and the brown "8" line is the real #9


----------



## zidar fr

@Muiderpoort
Nice schematization, keep pushing it further.

- Try spacing stations evenly, especially on vertical lines.
- Make lines 1 and B really symmetrical around San Lazaro
- Group line numbers together at Martin Carrera and Pantitlan
- Change the yellow line to a less flashy hue
- The background color is lowering the contrast, make it an outstanding one with a meaning, or discard it all together


----------



## Muiderpoort

zidar fr said:


> @Muiderpoort
> Nice schematization, keep pushing it further.
> 
> - Try spacing stations evenly, especially on vertical lines.
> - Make lines 1 and B really symmetrical around San Lazaro
> - Group line numbers together at Martin Carrera and Pantitlan
> - Change the yellow line to a less flashy hue
> - The background color is lowering the contrast, make it an outstanding one with a meaning, or discard it all together


Thanks for your comments (everyone in fact). Will push it further. Really love the comment to make lines 1 and B symmetrical; will make it much better.

Two questions though: what do you mean with a less flashy *hue* for the yellow line? And what do you mean by the background colour with a meaning. It's white now, so basically discarded, right? 

Thanks.


----------



## zidar fr

Forget everything about the colors, I was reading the thread on a VERY badly calibrated screen, sorry


----------



## SounderBruce

So, I'm trying to get started and teach myself how to make transit-style maps using Inkscape. My end goal is to be able to convert a long-range vision for Seattle I've sketched out on Google Maps (_see below_, stations omitted) into something readable and visually pleasing. Anyone out there have some working guides of how to accomplish this?


----------



## Sameboat

^^If the end result is a topological map, I would recommend you Notepad++/Sublimetext instead of Inkscape.


----------



## SounderBruce

Sameboat said:


> ^^If the end result is a topological map, I would recommend you Notepad++/Sublimetext instead of Inkscape.


Maybe it's time to hit the books on XML, then. I'd rather make a diagrammatic map, since this one is quite messy when scaled 1:1.


----------



## Sameboat

SounderBruce said:


> Maybe it's time to hit the books on XML, then. I'd rather make a diagrammatic map, since this one is quite messy when scaled 1:1.


Although I have posted in this thread before, again you can start with my template:
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Sameboat#Basic_SVG_template_for_railway_diagram


----------



## Sameboat

Even from an objective view, Constantine Konovalov's Paris Metro map (unfinished yet) at least does one thing right: lines 2 and 6 are given slightly different radii so one (particularly with colorblindness) would not mistake the 2 lines are operationally joined.


----------



## IanCleverly

A slightly old quiz which has been re-linked to from the Guardian Cities section of that newspapers website:-



The Guardian said:


> Can you identify the world cities from their 'naked' metro maps?
> 
> Artist and urban planner Neil Freeman of 'Fake is the New Real' has been updating his geographically accurate maps of city subway systems, all drawn to the same scale. We’ve used a selection of his maps below: can you identify the cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> Lisbon
> London
> Los Angeles
> 
> A note from Neil Freeman: When I say the maps are in the same scale, each is drawn in a custom Transverse Mercator map projection centred on each system. I’ve defined “metro” as high-capacity urban heavy rail systems that run on grade-separated right-of-ways. They run with short headways, at least at rush hour, and are generally built to serve commuters. Further, the metros I’ve included have platform boarding (you might have to mind a gap, but you don’t ascend steps).


Continue the quiz over Here


(FWIW, I just tried the quiz, and only got question 4 wrong)


----------



## narkelion

Nice.

2 mistakes. Glasgow and San Francisco.


----------



## BlackArt-ist

11/11. Kids stuff. :bowtie:


----------



## CNB30

11/11


----------



## SounderBruce

11/11. Way too easy.

The Guardian should've thrown in more one- or two-line systems to throw us off.


----------



## AsHalt

BTW the Singapore map on the site ain't the latest


----------



## :jax:

Sameboat said:


> I've already shared the template in my Wikimedia Commons user page. Now just the question of refining and spreading it.
> 
> Also I think any SVG map should not be only visually legible, but it should incorporate some interactivity to enhance its usability. If you open the source SVG (not the PNG preview generated by Wikimedia) in Firefox/Chrome/Safari, hovering or tapping the line will highlight it. In my complete TfL rail map the line will blink but the animation drains mobile battery quickly.





:jax: said:


> I should probably have done the same. Instead I put my ideas on a now-defunct blog platform, and have later moved it to another. Back in 2011 I cleaned up the then Wikipedia Beijing metro map, but didn't get hold of the maintainer.
> 
> The style sheet wasn't particularly brilliant, but is showed some ideas
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :lang(en) {
> font-family: 'Verdana', sans-serif;
> }
> 
> :lang(zh) {
> font-family: 'SimHei', sans-serif;
> }
> 
> g#Title :lang(en) {
> font-size: 27px;
> }
> 
> g#Title :lang(zh) {
> font-size: 42px;
> }
> 
> .line-name {
> font-family: 'Verdana-Bold', sans-serif;
> font-size: 30px;
> }
> 
> .line-name:lang(en) {
> font-family: 'Verdana', sans-serif;
> font-size: 21px;
> }
> 
> .line-name:lang(zh) {
> font-family: 'SimHei', sans-serif;
> font-size: 24px;
> }
> 
> .open-date:lang(en) {
> font-family: 'ArialMT';
> font-size: 18px;
> }
> .open-date:lang(zh) {
> font-size: 21px;
> }
> 
> .station {
> fill: white;
> stroke-width: 2px;
> stroke: black;
> }
> 
> .station-name:lang(en) {
> font-size: 14px;
> }
> 
> .station-name:lang(zh) {
> font-size: 18px;
> }
> 
> .station-name:lang(en) {
> font-size: 14px;
> }
> 
> .station-name:lang(zh) {
> font-size: 18px;
> }
> 
> path, polyline, line {
> stroke-width: 7px; stroke-dasharray: none;
> }
> 
> .planned path, .planned polyline, .planned line {
> stroke-width: 3px; stroke-dasharray: 24,6;
> }
> .planned .station  {stroke: #666}
> .planned .station-name {fill: #666}
> 
> Basically I:
> 
> Removed redundant code, including most unused ids
> Removed all hard-coded colour and style, replacing them with id and class (and lang)
> Gave each metro line an id (either #line-N or pinyin-derived), with given colour
> Gave future lines/stations a class (.planned) and style
> Supported a bilingual legend, Chinese (zh) and English (en)



If (SVG) map designers and programmers could agree on a common vocabulary, using classes or other mechanisms, then it would be possible for a programmer to enhance all available maps, and for a map designer to use all available enhancements.

The items in a map could include these features:

*GEOLOCATION*
The real-world location (latitude, longitude) for each point and line

*STATE*
(running), planned, under-construction, under-repair, disused, fantasy
Time of opening, time of closing

*LEVEL*
overground, underground, atground, depth/height in meters

*OBJECTS*
(physical) track, (route) line, station, exchange station, depot
With name(s), possibly in multiple languages/scripts, description, code 

*CONNECTIONS*
track/line: stations in sequence
(exchange) stations: lines, next/previous station in line, travel time,
transfer paths, exits
external points (e.g. airport, railway station, port, point of interest)

*FREQUENCY*
Number of departures per hour, or real time schedule

*STYLE AND BRAND*
A line typically has an assigned colour, and possibly other properties. A station could have the same. 


A map would be unlikely to have all of these features, but if the designer uses whatever features it has in a standardised manner, these features could automagically be enhanced.


----------



## AsHalt

^^ that would be a wet dream, but a impractical one for the general users...


----------



## :jax:

The general users would mostly reap the benefit of more clever maps.

If a map has geographical coordinates, the user can morph between schematic and geographically correct map, like:










And of course take advantage of all geolocation features for any point (e.g. show a local map for selected station).

If a map has state/time information, animations like this can be generated:










With timetable information it would be possible to calculate travel time, best route, and generate a real-time metro simulation. And so on for other features. 



You don't have to include any of this information, but if some is included it is better if it is encoded the same way, according to a pre-defined template/standard. 

A map maker that does this will benefit from all scripts that are made for this template. A programmer that make scripts for this template will find that it will work on all maps that include the necessary features (and do nothing for the rest). 

SSC has many map makers, probably enough for a critical mass. Wikimedia is a fine place to consolidate that mass, and attract programmers.


Some issues are:
1. Agree on how to encode specific types of data in a way that is not too onerous to code or maintain
2. Find ways to use and improve tools, e.g. Inkscape supposedly misbehave sometimes and mangle code
3. As this will be a work-in-progress find a way to update scripts as the template does

Many types will be simple. E.g. if we agreed on these three classes:
"underground", "surface", "elevated" for tunnels, ground-level and elevated line segments respectively, all it takes is to add class="underground" if the element has no class attribute, or append " underground" to an existing class attribute. A segment with none of ('underground'|'surface'|'elevated') would be treated as unknown.

This will not be onerous or restrictive, on the contrary it could be a time-saver. Tools that mangle classes would be an issue, but otherwise I don't think this should be hard to agree on.

A bigger challenge would be connecting lines and stations. In most maps stations would be some sort of point or symbol, while a line would be a line, but you can't tell by looking at the code which line(s) a station is on, or which stations a line passes by. There are several ways this relationship could be made clear, but some of these would be requiring a specific way of coding (e.g. that the paths and the stations should be inside the same 'g' element), that could be too inconvenient in practice.


----------



## Sameboat

What to do in such freezingly cold weather which gives you shaky hands? Make a new map! 
Chicago "L"

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chicago_L_diagram_sb.svg


----------



## soup or man

Los Angeles's Metro in 2024 (just in time for the Olympics).


----------



## mrsmartman

Nexis said:


> *Hudson-Bergen LRT Network Services NJ Gold Coast , Form Bayonne , To North Bergen , via Jersey City , Hoboken , Weehawken , Union City: Soon Ridgefield , Englewood & Tenefly,NJ as another segment is added. 2 More routes are under study , and i think they become a part of the Network , one goes to Secacuse JCT Rail Station & another to Sports Complex via the Secacuse Business Disrect. *
> 
> *We Start off in Bayonne at the Southern Terminal , for now , in a few weeks a new Station Opens up, to better connect with Staten Island Buses. *
> 
> add in 22nd to Hoboken Flickr photos


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009145


----------



## bigcoaster

We have new map from the Barcelona Metro due to the new line 9 southern branch opening. 

New 2016 map including L9 sud:









Previous map:


----------



## lkstrknb

Chongqing China Metro Map.
All the stations are numbered which makes navigating a little easier. Inside each train car is the line map with the English names.







[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Falubaz

English? All station names are translated or it's just the latin transliteration?


----------



## Muiderpoort

Falubaz said:


> English? All station names are translated or it's just the latin transliteration?


What's the difference with names you don't know? Normally it's Latin translation such that if you pronounce it in Latin translation people might understand you.


----------



## Falubaz

Translation and tranliteration are two different things.


----------



## Muiderpoort

I know that. Thank you. The question I ask whether it's important to a foreigner or not. If a station is called Beixinqao or Torch of Fire. Both were unknown to the foreigner upfront. 
In China they normally use transliterations as far as I'm aware and I'm an advocate of that for the reason mentioned in my earlier post. 

Especially for you I emphasize that these examples are completely fictitious.


----------



## Alargule

Afaik, falubaz just wanted to know if names are being translated into English or transliterated into Roman Chinese.


----------



## Sameboat

I said I was not a huge fan of gradient background, but now I have eaten my hat, somehow.

Been experimenting on the fake shadowing with my Chicago L diagram. Not too successful for the low contrast at certain area like the top-left corner of the loop junction. Still it's too wasteful to revert all the changes. Might help a bit if the general route colors are slightly brighter, but I really want to stick to the official color codes.

The general shadow of all lines on the white background are Gaussian blur of the whole paths group. Shadows over straight line are rectangle with radial opacity gradient. Shadow over curved line are rough path shape with Gaussian blur and cropped by clipPath which is the most complicated compared to the other 2 kinds of shadowing.


----------



## SounderBruce

New Link Light Rail maps now appearing at station platforms around Seattle. Patches over the future stations to open in March and September.


New Link map at Beacon Hill station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


New Link map at ID/Chinatown Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


New Link map at Westlake Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## zidar fr

I have finally completed a new batch of subway maps, I've got almost all major networks designed with a common graphic language now 










http://www.inat.fr/world/


I'm afraid I will have to post on all relevant threads now


----------



## Alargule

Amazing work, Jug! I really admire the time and effort you've spent developing and producing these maps. And congratulations on your Luxembourg project - curious what city you plan to conquer next in your scheme to take over the map world


----------



## zidar fr

Thanks @Alargule, next are Madrid and Hanoi bus systems. Way more difficult to map than metro.


----------



## mrsmartman

*The World's 15 Most Complex Subway Maps*

http://www.citylab.com/commute/2016...ubway-maps-world-tokyo-new-york-paris/470565/


----------



## GetStreme

This is incorrect. It's not about what's the most complex MAP, but about which city has got the most complex SYSTEM. For some reason this research has been understood incorrectly by many around.


----------



## mrsmartman

The more complex the system, the more complex the map.


----------



## zidar fr

^^Depends on who builds the map. Sometimes a very complex system can be rendered as organized and legible, sometimes on the contrary a very well designed and simple system can be shown as an inextricable mess.

Our minds are not purely maths, that would be too simple, there's something about spirit.


----------



## mw123

How the currently under construction Sydney Metro Northwest line (purple) will look on the new combined trains/metro map. It will eventually extend down towards the city circle in the bottom right and cut through the centre of it.


----------



## Falubaz

Oh, so the lines now got finally numbers? Would be nice... or it's still only the number for the group of lines?


----------



## Mad_Cow

zidar fr said:


> ^^Depends on who builds the map. Sometimes a very complex system can be rendered as organized and legible, sometimes on the contrary a very well designed and simple system can be shown as an inextricable mess.


This. There is a definite art to the representation of a map. A major part of cartography is aesthetics, to effectively communicate spatial information and reduce complexity/clutter.


----------



## mrsmartman

Check this out!

http://www.vanshnookenraggen.com/_index/2016/03/new-vanmaps-for-sale/


----------



## Sameboat

One must be very bored to attempt this thing in text editor. That's me.

[SVG] /


----------



## mrsmartman

You could put Central at the centre of the map...


----------



## Newcastle Historian

samsonyuen said:


> Tyne and Wear Metro (serving cities of Newcastle and Gateshead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First light-rail system in the UK



Here are the _actual_ "Metro Maps" for the Newcastle upon Tyne Metro, as it evolved (in stages) over the years, prior to and since it first opened in August 1980 . . . 




Newcastle Historian said:


> *The TYNE AND WEAR METRO Map . . .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tyne and Wear Metro opened in stages, from August 1980 onward. These (now rare) early maps reflect the system as it gradually opened, and also includes two "pre-opening" versions of the MAP. Below we therefore show The evolution of the METRO MAP from 1969 to the present day.
> 
> Many of us are familiar with the famous 'diagramatic' style Metro Map, on the walls of station platforms, etc. But, we often don't notice the subtle changes that have been made to it, over the years. Mind, some of the changes have not exactly been 'subtle' as the map responded (in the early years of the Metro, particularly) to the ever-expanding system, as new stretches were opened, post 11th August 1980 . . .
> 
> *1 - 1969 (Pre-system opening) the original Tyneside PTE proposed route, from "Rapid Transit for Tyneside" published by Tyneside PTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 - 1971 (still pre-opening) and the 'diagramatic' map first appears. NOTE, the station called 'Osborne', in between West Jesmond and Jesmond stations. This map is from 'Public Transport on Tyneside, a Plan for the People', by Tyneside PTE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3 - 10th August 1980, the Metro opens and its first public-use map shows that only the 'Haymarket to Tynemouth' (Yellow Line) stretch is open.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4 - April 1981, the 'Haymarket to Bank Foot' stretch (Green Line) opens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 - October 1981, The Metro bridge opens (Royal opening on 6th November) and the lines extend through Monument (for the first time) and on to Heworth. The 'Red Line' for peak day-time journies, is also added to the map. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6 - 1982, the riverside part of the Yellow Line from Tynemouth, through the second level at Monument, to St James' opens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7 - 1982, the Green Line is extended from Heworth to South Shields, and the second 'peak day-time' line (the Blue Line) between St James' and North Shields, is added to the map.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8 - 1985, Kingston Park and Pelaw stations are added and a 'mark' for the future Palmersville station can be seen on the map.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9 - 17th November 1991, the line to Newcastle Airport opens and is added to the map, on the Green Line.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 - Here in the year 2000, showing the Sunderland extension (The 'South Hylton Line' to be more correct) * *under construction . . . *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11 - The extension to Sunderland opens, and the map changes considerably. The 'sloping line' of the South Gosforth to Gateshead stretch is straightened, the two 'peak time' lines (Red & Blue lines) are gone, and the yellow line now diverts off at Pelaw, down to South Hylton.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12 - One thing I hadn't noticed until 'right now', is that they have re-introduced the SLOPING LINE of the central section of the map, in today's current map . . but this time it is sloping the other way!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I hope you found these evolving 'Metro Maps' (as the system was planned, then started and then extended over the years) of interest._
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402998
> .


----------



## micro

It's pretty useful when a metro map includes journey times, like the Tyne&Wear one until 1985. 

Journey times are found in a number of metro maps of the world, but usually they add clutter and a slightly nerdy impression. The designers of the Tyne&Wear map were smart enough to limit journey times to bus interchange stations, where they are most relevant for passengers. The remaining ones can be estimated easily anyways.


----------



## zidar fr

Sameboat said:


> One must be very bored to attempt this thing in text editor. That's me.


:master: this is quite a feat indeed, consistent and well balanced, congratulations !

I would suggest several small tweaks to make the diagram fully consistent:

- Make the Tseung Kwan O line follow the 6h radial between Causeway Bay North and North Point

- Place the Po Lam branch on the G circle

- Place the South Island Line (East) on D Circle from Admiralty

- Extend Island Line to G circle in the East to make room for labels


And, yes, maybe some day you might want to try using a vectorial drawing software, Adobe Illustrator or Inkscape, you can save your work as .svg and get most of the coding done automatically.


----------



## elliot42

micro said:


> It's pretty useful when a metro map includes journey times, like the Tyne&Wear one until 1985.
> 
> Journey times are found in a number of metro maps of the world, but usually they add clutter and a slightly nerdy impression. The designers of the Tyne&Wear map were smart enough to limit journey times to bus interchange stations, where they are most relevant for passengers. The remaining ones can be estimated easily anyways.


The CTA used to post travel time to loop on the station platforms in Chicago ("X minutes to Loop"), until (I assume) somebody noticed that the actual travel times were considerably longer than posted. :nuts:


----------



## Sameboat

zidar fr said:


> :master: this is quite a feat indeed, consistent and well balanced, congratulations !
> 
> I would suggest several small tweaks to make the diagram fully consistent:
> 
> - Make the Tseung Kwan O line follow the 6h radial between Causeway Bay North and North Point
> 
> - Place the Po Lam branch on the G circle
> 
> - Place the South Island Line (East) on D Circle from Admiralty
> 
> - Extend Island Line to G circle in the East to make room for labels
> 
> 
> And, yes, maybe some day you might want to try using a vectorial drawing software, Adobe Illustrator or Inkscape, you can save your work as .svg and get most of the coding done automatically.



Thanks. Although I tried to avoid sharp (small radius) bends of the paths, unlike Max Roberts' version which use the same small radius bend across the whole map. The reason I "cheat" on the lime and violet lines is that I don't want to introduce more kinks merely for the sake of adhering to the concentric pattern.

However, I do take your advice to lengthen the 2 ends of the blue line so the station labels are less crowded and for the Chai Wan end to mirror South Horizons on the lime line.


----------



## zidar fr

As of this week Utrecht has a brand new Bus+Tram+Train map










I was commissioned to build it a few months ago and I'm happy to see it live 

Main features:

- Historic Center and De Uithof are geographic, the rest of the map is schematized but topologically accurate

- Bus frequency: high frequency-thick line / low frequency-thin line

- Services are grouped by color according to their nature or charachteristics:

Train line (Blue)

Tram lines (Yellow)

Bus lines terminating at Utrecht Centraal Station (green)

Bus lines going through the city center (Purple)

Bus lines serving De Uithof Campus (Orange)

Tangent bus lines (brown)

Local bus line (pink) 

- All angles are multiples of 30° which roughly corresponds to the urban layout and main street, rail and canal orientations.

- In addition there are some nice landmark icons and main waterways to help you orientate. 



Hi res map map and design notes on my website here:

http://www.inat.fr/map/utrecht/


Hi res .pdf on the official u-ov website here:

http://u-ov.info/plan-mijn-reis/lijninformatie/lijnennetkaart/#13/52.0748/5.1237


----------



## CNGL

(Clicks on the link of the high resolution map, leaves happy as Utrecht has a line 41 running from Utrecht Centraal to Stadion Galgenwaard and on to Wijk bij Duurstede bus station)


----------



## Justme

brilliant work zidar fr!


----------



## dimlys1994

New app for urban rail maps - City Rail Maps:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/city-rail-map-worldwide-offline/id1032469973?mt=8


----------



## Sameboat

dimlys1994 said:


> New app for urban rail maps - City Rail Maps:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/city-rail-map-worldwide-offline/id1032469973?mt=8


Downloaded and took a quick look. I focus on the maps I have also drawn. The maps are lovely even though I am not a huge fan of some acute bend of the rail path, the bigger issue is that the accuracy is not as good as I expected. Perhaps the developers were too ambitious to include as many cities as possible.
*Hong Kong: They drew Tsim Sha Tsui-East Tsim Sha Tsui like a single station which is in fact an out-of-station interchange not interchangeable by single journey ticket users (who are mostly tourists) but Hong Kong-Central stations are connected by a dash line when in fact their paid area is integrated.
*London: They didn't connect Bank and Monument by whatever mean but connected Fenchurch Street-Tower Hill-Tower Gateway like a single complex and many other National Rail-Transport for London OSIs are treated in the same fashion.
*Washington: the District of Columbia diamond was poorly placed which excludes area/stations should be within the special district: Friendship Heights to Woodly Park, Takoma, Deanwood to Stadium-Armory to Benning Road, Anacostia-Congress Heights.

I also *hate* the diagonal pattern of green areas. When you zoom out to some degree, the greyed text overlaying on the pattern is nearly illegible.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Also I have remarks on Toronto map - streetcar route 514 was missing


----------



## zidar fr

*One Metro World*










After 5 years designing metro maps I decided to put them all together in one book:
40 maps of 40 metropolises all with a common graphic language.










It's a "coffee table" book, large, fat, with hard cover.

I am self publishing the book with a Kickstarter campaign to promote it

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jugcerovic/one-metro-world

The book contains original stories for each map + schematics explaining the network and design choices










I have published on my website the introduction to the book, you can read it here:
http://www.inat.fr/works/one-metro-world

If you want to support my work feel free to share this information with people you know who might be interested.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ great job and a very beautiful result :cheers:


----------



## Swede

Havs anyone seen a map that combine the planned metros of Guangzhou, Foshan, Duanggong, Shenzhen & HK all in one map?


----------



## CNGL

I once saw one which also included Zhongshan, Zhuhai, Macau (all on the Western Pearl River Delta), Huizhou (Northeast of Shenzhen) and even Zhaoqing (West of Guangzhou and Foshan, albeit with only one line).


----------



## Swede

Do you remember where? 
Was it this one?
http://transitmap.net/post/86751541560/pearl-river-future

Doing a cohesive map that shows metros, commuter rail, regional rail, HSR, people movers... for the whole region with nice graphics... I don't think I'm the only one who'd love to see one.


----------



## micro

Swede said:


> Havs anyone seen a map that combine the planned metros of Guangzhou, Foshan, Duanggong, Shenzhen & HK all in one map?


A map, but not a network map, and not quite up to date: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/Greater_China_Rapid_Transit.svg


----------



## Alargule

Swede said:


> Do you remember where?
> Was it this one?
> http://transitmap.net/post/86751541560/pearl-river-future
> 
> Doing a cohesive map that shows metros, commuter rail, regional rail, HSR, people movers... for the whole region with nice graphics... I don't think I'm the only one who'd love to see one.


Owowow my eyses! It burns! It buuurns!!1


----------



## CNGL

Swede said:


> Do you remember where?
> Was it this one?
> http://transitmap.net/post/86751541560/pearl-river-future
> 
> Doing a cohesive map that shows metros, commuter rail, regional rail, HSR, people movers... for the whole region with nice graphics... I don't think I'm the only one who'd love to see one.


Yes, it was that one. It is now outdated, there are way more lines planned now.


----------



## :jax:

Swede said:


> Do you remember where?
> Was it this one?
> http://transitmap.net/post/86751541560/pearl-river-future
> 
> Doing a cohesive map that shows metros, commuter rail, regional rail, HSR, people movers... for the whole region with nice graphics... I don't think I'm the only one who'd love to see one.


Preferably with a layer mechanism so as to turn off the lines the user is not momentarily interested in, even better with predefined class names/structures.



:jax: said:


> If (SVG) map designers and programmers could agree on a common vocabulary, using classes or other mechanisms, then it would be possible for a programmer to enhance all available maps, and for a map designer to use all available enhancements.
> 
> The items in a map could include these features:
> 
> *GEOLOCATION*
> The real-world location (latitude, longitude) for each point and line
> 
> *STATE*
> (running), planned, under-construction, under-repair, disused, fantasy
> Time of opening, time of closing
> 
> *LEVEL*
> overground, underground, atground, depth/height in meters
> 
> *OBJECTS*
> (physical) track, (route) line, station, exchange station, depot
> With name(s), possibly in multiple languages/scripts, description, code
> 
> *CONNECTIONS*
> track/line: stations in sequence
> (exchange) stations: lines, next/previous station in line, travel time,
> transfer paths, exits
> external points (e.g. airport, railway station, port, point of interest)
> 
> *FREQUENCY*
> Number of departures per hour, or real time schedule
> 
> *STYLE AND BRAND*
> A line typically has an assigned colour, and possibly other properties. A station could have the same.
> 
> 
> A map would be unlikely to have all of these features, but if the designer uses whatever features it has in a standardised manner, these features could automagically be enhanced.


----------



## Sameboat

Another request by fellow Wikipedian to create a Creative Commons substitute in place of the copyrighted official version for the proposed underground metro link across the Melbourne central business district (CBD).


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm looking for the Tokyo Metro track map, specifically the connections between the various lines that are not always used in regular service. If someone could help me with this, it would be very much appreciated.

I would also like maps for the various private railways, but that's a lower priority.


----------



## Tågälskaren

*‘Mini Metros’ illustrates 220 subway and light rail systems from around the world*

_These illustrations of the world’s subway systems by Washington, D.C.-based graphic designer and self-professed transit nerd Peter Dovak are not just marvelous, they’re also eye-opening. Called "Mini Metros,"[...]_


----------



## zidar fr

40 maps, 1 graphic language.

iOS
free
until 20th Feb

iTunes link

Android
0,50€
until 20th Feb

Google play link


----------



## Abbendymion

Been working on these fore a while as an attempt to show as many rail (all rails) services as possible for each line in each city. Still in proofreading stage regarding data and real-world information. As I added more and more features, the overall design was getting very dense, so I stopped at a point. Comments are welcome.



















Full Res:

Toei 01: http://imageshack.com/a/img924/8981/QQsmI9.png
RATP 01: http://imageshack.com/a/img923/7245/opUGjp.png
IRT 7th+: http://imageshack.com/a/img923/788/5uh6jS.png
IRT 7th: http://imageshack.com/a/img923/6247/2sUzfC.png


----------



## dcs34uob

Looks fantastic! Only slight comment is that, in some cases, the distance between the station marker and label could make it a little tricky to track across. Given that the majority of station names are road numbers, maybe these could be added inside the station markers to aid users unfamiliar with the system?


----------



## Justme

Great work Abbendymion.


----------



## urgel23

Updated map of Buenos Aires:








http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/buenos_aires_map.htm


----------



## elliot42

--How are they doing with expansion? Seems like little if any new track is being built.



urgel23 said:


> Updated map of Buenos Aires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/buenos_aires_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

Updated map of Vancouver:








http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/vancouver_map.htm


----------



## Juni




----------



## urgel23

Updated map of Dallas:








http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/dallas_map.htm


----------



## urgel23

Updated map os Seattle:








http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/seattle_map.htm


----------



## SounderBruce

urgel23 said:


> Updated map os Seattle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/seattle_map.htm


The First Hill Streetcar stations's names are in the wrong order. Should be street the tracks are on and the cross street (e.g. Jackson & 5th) rather than the order in the map (5th & Jackson).


----------



## urgel23

SounderBruce said:


> The First Hill Streetcar stations's names are in the wrong order. Should be street the tracks are on and the cross street (e.g. Jackson & 5th) rather than the order in the map (5th & Jackson).


http://www.seattlestreetcar.org/firsthill.htm (????)


----------



## SounderBruce

urgel23 said:


> http://www.seattlestreetcar.org/firsthill.htm (????)


The Seattle Streetcar website is a joke and should never be used for the official names.


----------



## mrsmartman

Source: http://www.columbia.edu/~brennan/subway/


----------



## gazart

*JAKARTA | TRANSJAKARTA BUS RAPID TRANSIT & FEDEER MAP*










Big map : _http://transjakarta.co.id/peta-rute/_​


----------



## zidar fr

Summer has been , I have competed a handful of new maps, Scandinavia + Montreal:















































Full resolution images:

Copenhagen

Helsinki

Oslo

Stockholm

Montreal


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Alargule

That is so cool. I wondered how they gathered that data, though.


----------



## micro

By counting and extrapolation I guess. They didn't have photoelectric sensors back then, but lots of staff.


----------



## MiaM

A rather simple way to aproximate such figures is to measure the weight of all passengers by looking at the springs in the boggies. (Of course it should be done automatically somehow).


----------



## Sapo_Qhrudo

Guadalajara, México:includes *SITREN*, a bus service linked to subway, *Macrobús* (BRT) and *Trolleybus* line.
Line 3 is currently under construction and it's planned to start operations in mid/late 2018


----------



## Arnorian

Jug Cerović made a wonderful transit map for Takamatsu.



















Full map on his website:

http://www.inat.fr/map/takamatsu-kagawa/


----------



## SounderBruce

In a slight departure from this thread, I'm trying my hand at making geographic maps of transit projects.

First up: the $2.3 billion East Link project, which will extend Seattle's light rail system to the Eastside, home to the boomburb of Bellevue and the Microsoft headquarters in Redmond. The line will be completed in 2023 and include a floating bridge, a short tunnel, and a retained cut station in an entirely new neighborhood. You can see some construction photos here, all taken last month by me.


----------



## Arnorian

You should consider a way to differentiate the sections that are completely segregated and those that are not.

Also, the section of the blue line that shares track with the red line should be shown in a different way. This way it looks like the red line has a gap. You can do them parallel, or on narrow and the other normal on the shered section.


----------



## zidar fr

Doha metro is opening soon but I still haven't seen a decent map of it's network. So I just built one of my own 

First sketches pointed towards an octagonal gem but in the end I made a pearl.












- 4 metro lines, under construction and planned
- Schematized landscape
- Landmarks icons: National Museum, Museum of Islamic Art, National Library
- World Cup 2022 stadiums

http://www.inat.fr/metro/doha


----------



## :jax:

While a little late (I only learned this a couple months ago), this may be the right thread to note that map designer Peter Dovak died in November 2017. 

He made several great maps, but this animated one of Chinese metro maps may be most famous. 










His web site has been cybersquatted, but most would be available on the Internet Archive.


----------

